# Sticky  Where Is Everyone Located?



## Nathan

I was looking through my stats and found that we aren't the most international bunch. But there are a few users out of the good olé USA. 
Who is that dot in Malaysia? :jester: 














The above is from my stats program. 
*Below you can add a push pin for your location and we can create a manual map:*

*<EDIT... MAP NOW FULL OF SPAM>*

Thanks slickshift for the idea


----------



## Cole

Cool!!


----------



## mdshunk

Well, you can tell from that map where the construction's booming.

I'm the seventh dot down on the right, just left of that one there, and diagonal from that other one.


----------



## 6stringmason

Im one of them up there by the lakes.


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## Glasshousebltr

I zoomed in on the states, then took a black magic marker and connected the dots searching for a secret code guiding the universe and breaking the barriers of space and time......you wont believe what I ended up with.......magic marker on my LCD.

I'm the little hairy dot in the middle.

Bob


----------



## slickshift

Hey I'm the most eastern-most U.S. dot
No wonder it gets dark so early around here

There's nobody (U.S.) more eastern that me!
:w00t: 
arty: 

(I knew there was something good about this move :laughing: )


----------



## slickshift

Hey you don't have a Frappr map for the site do you?
http://www.frappr.com/


----------



## jmic

So where are you from Slick, P-Town??


----------



## slickshift

Not quite....but close


----------



## slickshift

PS If you think other New England house prices are high, take a look up here
 
I didn't think a fixer-upper could get any higher than in my old town
...I was wrong


----------



## A+Carpenter

I am the dot farthest down to the right in texas. Cole is the one far top . Copus is just above me .


----------



## Nathan

slickshift said:


> Hey you don't have a Frappr map for the site do you?
> http://www.frappr.com/


Good idea. There are so many of these google maps applications. 
Anyways.... here's our group. Add your push pin now! :thumbup: 

[Outdated link removed. --Moderator]


----------



## slickshift

Sweet...
I'm in


----------



## Floorwizard

Got it.


----------



## AAPaint

I poked my little pin in there........err.....yeah.


----------



## Spectatorz

:nerd: 

Made The Mark.

We are On The Board.

:thumbup:


----------



## Patty

...me Too!


----------



## copusbuilder

Dial up is the pits...I'm in but it took me forever:nerd: 

Above Adam below Cole????That makes me the middle man:biggrin:


----------



## jmic

I'm on the map!:thumbup:


----------



## keithguts

I'm on the map to

Keith


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC

*me Too!!!*


----------



## Nathan

Made this thread a sticky so more people sign up. Its fun to see where everyone is. :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy

I stuck my pin in.


----------



## Eric K

I'm in. Cool map.


----------



## Teetorbilt

#2 and I have been considering selling the boat, buying an RV and visiting the US. There are a lot of places that neither of us have been. Meeting fellow members on the way to meet Bob would be fun. Getting to Flor's area would be great too.


----------



## rikanit

I'm on. I wonder if this is how a lemming feels.


----------



## DecksEtc

Teetorbilt said:


> #2 and I have been considering selling the boat, buying an RV and visiting the US. There are a lot of places that neither of us have been. Meeting fellow members on the way to meet Bob would be fun. Getting to Flor's area would be great too.


If you manage to get in my area on your way to Flor's, in the summertime of course, you have an open invite to visit my place!


----------



## RobertCDF

You can swing by my place too.... although I bet your RV will be bigger than my apartment.


----------



## RobertCDF

I just found out you can move the little push pin to your exact location. Just in case no one else knew that.


----------



## nadonailer

Bottom left corner.
Just above Mexico.


----------



## GEB7678

just posted pin, good Idea


----------



## CGofMP

Tetor.. you best not come to California.

The hall and kitchen need tile.... You'll get put to work!

:-D


----------



## A+Carpenter

I didnt put me exact location. I once had a internet stalker that stalked me and my wife for ahwile. Guess I will never call a big girl a fat chic anymore in a chat room. Serious really If you have saftey issues and your name like I have mine posted. I would think twice.


----------



## DelW

I'm there, right smack dab in the middle of Illinois.:w00t:


----------



## DecksEtc

AdamMeider said:


> I didnt put me exact location. I once had a internet stalker that stalked me and my wife for ahwile. Guess I will never call a big girl a fat chic anymore in a chat room. Serious really If you have saftey issues and your name like I have mine posted. I would think twice.


Adam, THANKS for that mental image of a threesome gone wrong! I won't be able to sleep for days!   


I agree you do have to be careful but you've already got your company name, logo and your picture posted - how long do you think it would take for hre to find you again now?


----------



## Webs

Kinda lonely out here in Montana


----------



## King of Crown

mdshunk said:


> Well, you can tell from that map where the construction's booming.
> 
> I'm the seventh dot down on the right, just left of that one there, and diagonal from that other one.


not really, Las Vegas or Reno NV. are the fastest growing, then Phoenix is the second. It looks like there are only 3-4 people from here.


----------



## tcase27

im in between corn and well corn gotta love IOWA!!!


----------



## RobertCDF

I dont mind stalkers... I keep guns handy...:cheesygri


----------



## katttfishh

Hey I disappeared. Why? The pic of my bike is still in the pic section but my button is gone.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Katttfish, the map is overloaded. Somewhere on there, you click a button that says "view them all", or something like that. Then yours will pop back up.


----------



## slickshift

I dunno PWG, I knew that and I still can't find him....


----------



## katttfishh

Im there. I used a different screen name, Tomb. I have two screen names here for some reason. I think I forgot my password at one point and changed it. Can you fix it for me?


----------



## makeover guy

Another representing SoCal here! Wait... central FL too! soooo I would be biCostal right


----------



## Slovers

Tried to add the marker and I dont know if I did it right,
We are in Jellico, Tennessee
North east Tennessee on the Kentucky state line


----------



## hjm

I'm in the middle, by myself


----------



## dumplin1078

:clap: I'm on the map! I'm the most northern dot in good ole bama!:thumbup:


----------



## Matrix_MI_CALI

Are we allowed to have more than one Dot


----------



## MAC2PAINTING

MAC Painting alive and thriving and on the map


----------



## Richard

ditto...well on the being alive and on the map part!....:laughing:


----------



## T-KAT

*Hi*

i'm on the map too. northeast alberta.It's startin to get cold


----------



## TexasTimbers

If you look at a Texas map .... look up North near the Red River, just West of the East Texas Piney woods which is also the East side of the Central swath that runs through the Blackland of Fannin County. 
IOW we are about 2 hours NE of downtown Dallas.


----------



## APC

Hello ALL from Middle Tennessee :clap:


----------



## skymaster

Howdy All. OK I am on the map now also, skymaster here in Netcong NJ.


----------



## ZHG

Center of the 3rd hell:wallbash:


----------



## arnoldjch

From Miami,FL where the housing "burst" is starting to feel


----------



## tcleve4911

*Getting Dark Early*



slickshift said:


> Hey I'm the most eastern-most U.S. dot
> No wonder it gets dark so early around here
> 
> There's nobody (U.S.) more eastern that me!
> :w00t:
> arty:
> 
> (I knew there was something good about this move :laughing: )


Heylo Slick...Portland Maine is a little East of the Cape. But who cares.. we are in a great area to be building/remodeling.:thumbsup:


----------



## North Country

Up here in Gaylord, MI. The state that isn't working.


----------



## BOXX

Northren NJ


----------



## Guest

Yardville NJ


----------



## milton

*pin won't stick*

there is no pins in alberta because its so damn cold.... speaking of busy this place would look like a pin orgy.. thats a busy place... oh yeh...1200 sq ft house in calgary, fixer upper......$325 000


----------



## Chris G

Cool. Glad to see a bunch of red dots too! I'm such a retard that it to me two trys to copy the code properly, and didn't put my name in on the secnd attempt. I think I entered the > symbol wrong. Those code things are getting to be more of a challenge for me everyday.


----------



## Fence1

Ferndale, Michigan


----------



## tzzzz216

I don't think anyone else is located by me , Marianna , Florida


----------



## dw electric

*okie electrician apprentice*

I seem 2 b the only dot in Oklahoma:thumbup:


----------



## FleshnerDrywall

Effingham, Illinois here. We are southeast part of central illinois


----------



## streetracer

For the time being I'm in Warwick, Rhode Island. It's a nice enough place, in a generic sort of way. Nice to be near the ocean and the contractor laws are pretty lax. All you need is an insurance policy and the money to pay for the registration :nuke:


----------



## Magnettica

New Jersey


----------



## thom

Albuquerque NM


----------



## windows101

I am from Portland Oregon


----------



## Mrmac204

Vancouver, Canada!


----------



## ACTRenovator

Canberra Australia.

Em I the only one?

Only the best,

*Boogga*


----------



## tfinger2424

Me too.


----------



## FleshnerDrywall

Effingham, Illinois here never mind i are posted above. Sorry


----------



## Deckguy

Corte Madera CA


----------



## JPF

Down here in lovely, sweltering Ft. Laud/Miami FL!!!:thumbup:


----------



## andybuildz

HEy...there's snow on the ground today...what happened to the 60* weather? Justwhen I wuz enjoying Global Warming...damn
Cold Spring Harbor, LI New Yawk!!


----------



## Heck

Hey Andy!
'sup?


----------



## TempestV

Webs said:


> Kinda lonely out here in Montana


Are we the only Montanans here?


----------



## tzzzz216

Home of the country charm , Marianna, Florida


----------



## stoneanthony200

*Southern New Hampshire!*

Southern New Hampshire! :thumbsup: 

Been coming here for 25 years from New York & Decided to Stay 2 years ago!

Looks like lots happening here at contractor talk!! Look forward to participating!


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm

Southern New Jersey (don't be jealous)


----------



## normandavison

*Marafuku*

Aloha from Key West


----------



## kylemfk

Morris County NJ


----------



## KeithCash

Birmingham Alabama USA


----------



## Cat_painter

I am the only one in Iowa


----------



## bill02

Downtown Edgewater, Colorado!


----------



## Second Look

The bustling metropolis of Warwick, Rhode Island


----------



## lusori

Im in Burtonsville, MD.

I can't believe only 3 contractors from here are in the area. :clap:

too bad the competition here is plentiful. :w00t:


----------



## roofwiz74

NW Indiana.not much to talk about.


----------



## RJCarney

I'm in Oak Park, IL. 1st suburb west of Chicago.

RJC


----------



## North Country

Gaylord, Michigan, on the 45th Parallel


----------



## IBUILD

Central Maine, Greater Waterville Area!! Native Mainah, General Contractor by Trade and Registered Master Maine Guide part time.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

New England - Northern MA to be precise...


----------



## hrscammisa

Ever heard of Elko NV


----------



## vwovw

Cat_painter said:


> I am the only one in Iowa


yep:whistling


----------



## creativecarpent

*I am smack dab in da middle*

I gots a pin in dat der map of urs. 

Cornhusker Central. 

yeep, cool map. . . Wait! Did I just git hornswaggled by "big brother"?!? :wallbash: What's that sound. :gun_bandana: Yikes! Gotta run!!


----------



## Cat_painter

vwovw said:


> yep:whistling


Theres another one yeahhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## Cuz

What about this one, Duck River, Tn


----------



## Mud Master

Baltimore, Maryland Here.


----------



## carolinaprowash

Graham, NC :thumbsup:


----------



## floor instal

*hello from ft. walton beach florida (panhandle)*

This is Gary Aldridge. I own Floor Installations by Gary Aldridge LLC. I joined a few weeeks ago and have really have enjoyed the forums. This is really a good site to get answers to a questions on any subject. I will be telling all my contractor friends about it. Well its of to work FINALLY. See Ya.


----------



## Always Greener

Belvidere, IL checking in...:thumbsup:


----------



## fez-head

Jefferson City, MO


----------



## Cole

Dallas, TX.

I am not sure, if I have replied to this thread, so I am now.


----------



## Mater

TempestV I grew up in MT. Hello from freezing...I mean ho...I mean freezi...I mean....Cedarville Oh:laughing:


----------



## beerisgoodfood

Westminster Colorado

Lots of great info on this forum and hope to contribute now and then.

:drink:


----------



## BDA4Life

Houston Texas...:cowboy: :w00t:


----------



## PhaseOneTX

Texas City.


----------



## CE1

You can't get here from where you are, so it doesn't matter where I am. 

Carry On!
DGFVT


----------



## T bone

OK, got a spot on the wall!arty:


----------



## Cdat

A Flintstone here!:thumbsup: 

Flint, Michigan


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

Business: Chelmsford, MA

Home: Nashua, NH


----------



## JohnJ0906

Mud Master said:


> Baltimore, Maryland Here.


Me Too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bummie

Central Alberta.... any other Canadian's here??


----------



## BruceinN.C.

Fayetteville North Carolina here. Company's based in Aberdeen North Carolina.


----------



## ShopPass

*ShopPass is in Waukesha*

ShopPass is in Waukesha WI


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm

Was living in jersey(ewww) when I joined the thread. Now moved to sunny Wilmington N.C. :thumbup:


----------



## JasontheMason

NJ, yo.


----------



## PMI

*Florida is where I am!*

Specfically, South Florida .... about 2 hours South of Disney Land in Orlando.


----------



## buildenterprise

South Jersey Shore


----------



## L. B. Condulet

I live an a private, upscale, gated community in Santa Clarita, California.


----------



## Celtic

L. B. Condulet said:


> I live an a private, upscale, gated community in Santa Clarita, California.


Finally put that PVC fence around your house?

:laughing:


----------



## L. B. Condulet




----------



## softtop95ta

*I stuck my pin in real hard*

im on the delmarva peninsula that's mostly delaware part maryland and i lil of virginia!!! IMPO they should just give us people from delaware the hole da-- thing its three states half the size of vermont!!


----------



## hvacman

Jersey City, NJ


----------



## Slyfox

Struthers, Ohio which is right outside of Youngstown.


----------



## neolitic

Right down in the SE infield of the I-465 loop...
world's largest combination racetrack/parking lot:laughing:


----------



## clearwater507

im in but freezen my tookus off!!!!! welcome:clap:


----------



## RhinoFlooring

I am from.....






<------------------------------------


----------



## leakygoose

Only a michigader can say, look at my hand ,I live right about here and work over here and vacation up by the ring finger tip.


----------



## neolitic

leakygoose said:


> Only a michigader can say, look at my hand ,I live right about here and work over here and vacation up by the ring finger tip.


Yup.
Yer from Michigan alright! :laughing:


----------



## davidness

Boston Ma!


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Middle of Florida Eastern most point. :w00t:


----------



## DSullivan

Nashville, TN, west side of town in Bellevue.


----------



## JamesNLA

Left Coast - In between Los Angeles and Santa Barbara, sorta.


----------



## mrcountry

*Location*

I'm located in good ole Jacksonville Florida


----------



## BizWOM

I am located in the village of Kimberly, which is basically Appleton, WI. It is known on a grander scale as the Fox Valley, and we are about an hour and a half north of Milwaukee, and about 25 minutes from Green Bay! Speaking of which, GO Packers!!!


----------



## lenny

Placed my pin right in the middle-of england:thumbup:


----------



## 6kittie9

*Hi there any one*

Hi there anyone else from UTAH . Well have a great day


----------



## MORSE PAINTING

*Hello From Upstate Ny*

I Have A Small Painting Company Here In Waterford Ny About 10 Miles North Of Albany, Ny


----------



## Splinter

nywoodwizard said:


> Long Island NY ,love the place ,hate the cost.


Hi neighbor... :clap:

Long Island here as well...


----------



## JJ/Mi

Saginaw, Mi


----------



## WJC

Mamaroneck, NY


----------



## charlesmd

Frederick Md


----------



## DEAD_ONConst

Hello from The Adirondacks! I have seen a lot of good information around the site in the last month I have been cruising around. Lot's of good opinions, too. It is nice to see things from another's perspective. Good luck to you all and hope to see you around the site. By the way, I am the only dot that I could see in Northern New York, near the Canadian border.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie

Water, water, everywhere,
And all the boards did shrink;
Water, water, everywhere,
Nor any drop to drink.

Kauai, Hawaii. I'm in the middle of nowhere. Literally. I can go over 2000 miles in an direction, and still be surrounded by water.


----------



## rxmarble

I have a Marble and Tile restoration company in the South Florida area. ***Remember 10% is always given for professional referrals no questions asked***


----------



## BattleRidge

Bozeman Montucky!!! Along with the One other person from my state


----------



## florida girl

I'm in Northwest Florida, the Panhandle. Weather is in the 70's, feels like spring has sprung here! How's it up there?


----------



## WhitlockConst

Central Oregon


----------



## REMODMAN

HELLO i am in the great state of kansas i own a small remolding company new to this site .well any site iam not the most computer savy guy out there


----------



## fehrandsquare

Peace River ,Alberta


----------



## constrchick

*Garden City, Mi Here!*

Hello all-Sheree from Garden City, Michigan here. I work for a Disaster/Insurance restoration contactor in Troy, MI. Our business, unfortunately, relies heavily on the misfortune of others home damage. we deal with minor repairs (2-3 shingles blew off someone's roof), to catastrophic claims. We are members of State Farm PSP, Citizens, Meemic and Michigan basic Premier Service Programs/Preferred Contractors but provide services to all insurance/claims companies.

New Construction sales have come to a screeching halt in our state due to the crappy economy bringing many project managers and subs in our direction. There are always losses to homeowners so our line of construction is always pretty consistent, at least with our company. 

I work from within and my primary responsibilities include but are NEVER limited to: claims director, controller, bookkeeper, marketing (adjusters/agents), reception, file clerk-i do it all as I'm sure most women in my profession do! aside from all of these duties, I am also the housekeeper, I see my guys off and ensure they have everything they need from job files to coffee which is why I say I am their work-wife! 

I won't bore you with anymore of that but will just say I am excited to have finally found an interactive site!


----------



## Cole

Welcome to the site!


----------



## vital151

washington NJ


----------



## mestone

*Here*

Weatherford, Texas


----------



## kodiak_island

Anchorage, Alaska had to relocate.


----------



## sealerguy

Commerce Twp. Michigan - Tucky!


----------



## Sasquatch

The Show Me State known as Missouri


----------



## Sheri16

*Waiting for nice weather & jobs*

I just recently joined this website and wonder if the economy is killing everyone like it is me. I live in Upstate ny and waiting for the weather to turn nice is hard enough with out having other things against you. Any commerical or large residentail work that anyone knows of in the area would be greatly appreciated. I've been traveling back and forth to NJ to do work because there is not much in my area. Also thinking of moving to Charleston SC if anyone has any input in that area. 
Thanks


----------



## joecot

Hi Sheri. Upstate is a big area. Where are you? I know people in the Adirondacks who might need help. Should I ask?


----------



## Duane1982

I live just south of lake Ontario between Rochester and Syracuse.


----------



## Sheri16

Actually my wife Sheri set up this account and used Sheri16 as user ID (which I probably should change). My name is Rob and I live near Utica NY which is about 50 minutes from syracuse.


----------



## JTyson

Tuttle, Oklahoma is my home base so to speak.


----------



## Stockcar

I am in Georgia


----------



## dreamz

Live in Brooklyn, NY. I build condos in Manhattan


----------



## theroofinggod

rockland county ,new york


----------



## Alta

Park City, Utah
Hosted the 2002 winter games.


----------



## novicepro

LA, california but will be moving to Tulsa, Oklahoma in a few months


----------



## gtmstang

Chattanooga TN here. Also licensed in SC.


----------



## skidmeister

I'm located in south central Pennsylvania, Bedford County in the sticks.....


----------



## pitterpat

Indy, NW side. I can here the cars at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway from my house.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Hey!! Don't I know you??? :clap:


----------



## deffed

I am in Big "D" also know as Dallas Texas 
as far as business we are holding our own it has slowed but nothing like I read about in other parts


----------



## Brian in SC

Hey, IM on the board... too easy, Brian... Sumter SC


----------



## [email protected]

Portland, Oregon here Baby! :thumbsup:

Weather looks to be changing for exteriors. Work lined up for the next 2 months! Yeah...! :clap:


----------



## StickBuild

Albany, NY & The Berkshires, MA


----------



## StickBuild

Sheri16 said:


> I just recently joined this website and wonder if the economy is killing everyone like it is me. I live in Upstate ny and waiting for the weather to turn nice is hard enough with out having other things against you. Any commerical or large residentail work that anyone knows of in the area would be greatly appreciated. I've been traveling back and forth to NJ to do work because there is not much in my area. Also thinking of moving to Charleston SC if anyone has any input in that area.
> Thanks


The ecomomy is hurting us all. Upstate NY work is a little spotty no doubt. SC is one area but I heard NC was the place to be.


----------



## CarterConstruct

Hi, our office is located in Oceanside, CA (North San Diego County-right next to Camp Pendleton).
Our pin is in :thumbsup:


----------



## contractorsc

*I am a new member from SC!*

I heard about this site from a friend and thought I would sign up. We are a company that contracts with other companies to help them make better decisions in the types of customers they contract with, hopefully saving them money, time, and hassle.

:thumbup:


----------



## screening

I live in one of those orange dots


----------



## Covill Constr.

Southern Coastal Delaware. Great Site!


----------



## Proud Plumber

SW Florida, gulf coast, Cape Coral


----------



## smadax

*Hello to Everyone*

New contracting company based on Vancouver Island, BC :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter

Kansas City Mo.
About two years here and I am already known throughout the building/design/remodel community.
No it was not easy.
I worked for a few crackheads to feel out the area first.
Crackheads don't pay.
Not just low hourly wages, but _no_ wages at all...



:furious:


----------



## gpap123

I am from Greece! 
Far away from you!!!


----------



## richard123

Im from London England.! arty: and on the map whoop whoop.


----------



## dreamz

still in NY:shutup:


----------



## SCC&D

*San Diego Signin' in*

hey what's goin on?
Just signed into this site to chat about building. It's nice to occasionally speak to somebody who won't just respond with a blank stare.


----------



## JoeBudden

There's a few of us from Toronto, I would have expected more.


----------



## Custom Prewire

Western Maryland


----------



## woodchuck2

dreamz said:


> still in NY:shutup:


 X2, i feel your pain :sad:


----------



## pryor2building

Hello Everyone,

I am a builder from the Memphis, TN area. I spent the early part of my career building condos, and residential houses in Oxford ,MS. After that It was a trip to Memphis were my focus was Trim. While focusing on trim; I was able to attain my Management Degree from the University of Mississippi. (Go Ole Miss and the SEC!) 

Currently I am living a dream in Vancouver BC, Canada. I have been working on a Large remodel project In the Shaughnessy. This is a prized neighborhood that has had a movie and small screen film shoot once a month since I have been here. I cannot help but think that one day I will see this home on the screen in one way or another. 

Cheers,

David Pryor

Lead Hand Nexus Construction, Vancouver BC. 

Owner operator of Pryor 2 Building- I travel anywhere for the right $.

If you've seen it, I can make it. If you need it, I can provide it. If you want it, it will cost you. If you dream of it- I can make it come to life! If you remember Pryor to Building- I will provide you with Quality!


----------



## Lee_indiana

*Indy*

Hi Everyone
I'm new to this forum and I'm loving the posts that I read. I am from Indianapolis, Indiana.


----------



## Rogheff

I'm from behind the Cheddar Curtain


----------



## Jack_Clark

Our corporrate office is in the armpit of California. I cover 17 Branches from Chico to San Diego, soon to be Reno and Las Vegas.

My pin is in!!!


----------



## seifconst

I'm pinned in Nebraska. Can't believe there's only two construction people in NE. I know we're a hick state, but damn.


----------



## renet

Vancouver, Washington


----------



## Lester S.

Central Oregon. Framed for a few and decided to partner up with my pops to give General Contracting a try. That was three years ago. I appreciate all the info on this site. Thanks.


----------



## steddy teddy

Hey! This is cool. I just added myself. I'm in Cloquet, MN. Kuukkelikoo!

steddy teddy


----------



## MALCO.New.York

steddy teddy said:


> Hey! This is cool. I just added myself. I'm in Cloquet, MN. Kuukkelikoo!
> 
> steddy teddy








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-ZvAVcBIrQ


----------



## Burby

Historic Charleston, SC

Moved here in 1989, fell in love with the City, people, weather, & the work. 
Born & raised in Caribou, Maine, the most Northeast city in the USA.
After the Army moved to New Hampshire & began business there.
When the building boom was ending in NH in the mid 80's I sold my house & moved to Vero Beach, Fla, from there Charleston and now, I think they gonna end up planting me here, lol

yous guys up North, if the snow gets to deep this year, ya'll head south ya hear.
The beer is cold & plentiful & the southern women & charm, gots to love um.. :thumbup:


----------



## mrtim52

*raleigh,nc*

Hello everybody, Tim here from Raleigh,NC. Started working with my uncle pounding nails on roofs, framing,etc when I was about 12.Worked for a framing contractor building new houses out of high school.Never made a lot of money but still doing remodeling,additions,decks,framing.
Married for 27 years,2 daughters and a son who works with me.2 granchildren, a boy and a girl.

We usually have good weather here but it was cold last week.Should be warmer this week.Work is a little slow last couple years, but hanging in there.Too many illegal mexicans here doing construction for too cheap, not enough jobs


----------



## Rockwood

Great idea, keep them coming!


----------



## barnbuilder1

I'm in. Just an Okie, my dad is from Muskogee. A century ago they built a load of houses there.


----------



## forsmant

I am in Omaha, Nebraska. I am 26 years old and an employee of a general contractor. I do some side work but have been a carpenter for 10 years now. I also do a little bit of everything and a some tile work. I actually found this site while searching for cleanup tips for epoxy grout.


----------



## Tam Nguyen

*California*

Orange County, California baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## rpellerin87

*Winnipeg, MB Canada*

Hey all, Just thought I'd introduce myself here. Names Robert, I work for Bird Construction in Winnipeg, MB. My position is Project Coordinator and currently I'm co-managing the new Greyhound Terminal Facility in Winnipeg. Oh and this week’s low temperature was -43C (winter construction sucks!).


----------



## English Roofer

Hi All, im a newbie from England!


----------



## Magnettica

rpellerin87 said:


> Hey all, Just thought I'd introduce myself here. Names Robert, I work for Bird Construction in Winnipeg, MB. My position is Project Coordinator and currently I'm co-managing the new Greyhound Terminal Facility in Winnipeg. Oh and this week’s low temperature was -43C (winter construction sucks!).


That's rough. I'll think of your situation next time I think it's cold outside.


----------



## all vinyl

hazlet nj maps looking good:clap:


----------



## sotoremodelers

wow this seems pretty cool, i am glad i am in the midwest region... Illinois to be exact.

______________
David
Soto Remodelers


----------



## Stonecrafters

I'm on! :thumbup:


----------



## LEDguy

Added to an already popular California location on the map!


----------



## KAG

N.E. Kansas


----------



## Deadhead Derek

Central Oregon, Bend in particular....What up Lester....


----------



## HousieG

Im the USA also, California.


----------



## sotoremodelers

from chicago here... and i feel im doing something wrong... business should be booming... its still slow for me...
oh well hope things get better....

_____________________
David
Chicago General Contractor
Chicago Electrical Contractor
Chicago Roofing Contractor


----------



## familycircle

This is cool , but I seem to be alone .....


----------



## MALCO.New.York

familycircle said:


> This is cool , but I seem to be alone .....


Uh huh!


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Hey NATHAN. For the first time, I have seen the "Geo Map" you originally posted.....How 'bout an updated one posted with the old one as well. Love to see the Growth!!!


----------



## Nathan

MALCO.New.York said:


> Hey NATHAN. For the first time, I have seen the "Geo Map" you originally posted.....How 'bout an updated one posted with the old one as well. Love to see the Growth!!!


I pulled the map up and it looks about the same... it's just that every dot is a lot more people. I guess there are only so many dots you can place on a map. But the same areas are still active.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Nathan said:


> I pulled the map up and it looks about the same... it's just that every dot is a lot more people. I guess there are only so many dots you can place on a map. But the same areas are still active.


Growth is good. Wish we could get more Diversity!


----------



## ChainsawCharlie

MALCO.New.York said:


> Wish we could get more Diversity!



I could type left handed if that helps.


----------



## Kathy Lewis

does diversity mean we ladies can jump in as well? Im on the map in Ladner, B.C. Canada
Saw Pitterpat's message are you still out there? I really like your quote. We may be doing the same thing.
Would love to hear from you.


----------



## Balzomedic

*Intro*

Hey everyone, new to the forum out here in okie land. Looks like a good site maybe I can contribute some, I know ill have some questions.


----------



## inthegutter

*Nj*

Belvidere,NJ 07823


----------



## Billys1980

I'm new to this forum and I'm from Virginia.


----------



## neolitic

Kathy Lewis said:


> does diversity mean we ladies can jump in as well? Im on the map in Ladner, B.C. Canada
> Saw Pitterpat's message are you still out there? I really like your quote. We may be doing the same thing.
> Would love to hear from you.


She checks in from 
time to time.
We p*ss her off.
She leaves for a while! :laughing:
Welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deadhead Derek

I'm here, on the couch.


----------



## captainjohn

I'm in the middle there some where ? But where the heck is Malaysia?:confused1:


----------



## New Jersey

New Jersey


----------



## Adv.wall.tech

hello y'all ! i'm from Romania and in case you are wondering what the F is that , Romania is in eastern europe and it's the land where Dracula comes from. 

i'm glad to be the first dot in this region. :thumbsup:


----------



## sotoremodelers

i am from chicago and hopeing on getting my electrician license soon

__________________
David
Chicago Remodeling
Chicago Electrician
Chicago Windows


----------



## zapped

i made the map!!!!!!now.....what???


----------



## Gonzo 1

I am in NE New Mexico


----------



## Handyman4u

I am located at Maryland Height, Missouri.


----------



## superiordezign

washington state> seattle area. not too many people are on here from the nw


----------



## Darwin

Located in Inkster, Michigan ... great place to be ...:thumbsup:


----------



## philly

Philly here!


----------



## naptown CR

I'm in


----------



## philly

philly rocks


----------



## Paul Rowe

Tampa Bay, Florida for me.............


----------



## Unique Chris

Im in Philly too....The only city in America where you can go from historic to dangerous within 2 blocks.....LOL!


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Paul Rowe said:


> Tampa Bay, Florida for me.............





Unique Chris said:


> Im in Philly too....The only city in America where you can go from historic to dangerous within 2 blocks.....LOL!


Not too much of a difference in the "Danger Factor" between these cities!!!


----------



## Static Design

I am located in KY.


----------



## Ashcon

I'm in there. Windsor is across from Detroit Mi. Lasalle is just outside Windsor.


----------



## Prowoodworker

Phoenix AZ


----------



## SMcdonald9

San Diego, CA


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Well,

I have finally been here long enough, that I added my Push Pin to the map.

It doesn't seem as congested as I had thought it should be by now.

Here is the link to add your location in case you bypassed the beginning of this thread. 

Now get yourself entered. What the heck are you waiting for?

http://www.frappr.com/contractortalk



Ed


----------



## Paul Painter

Im in St.Thomas,Ontario,Canada,just south of London,north shore of Lake Erie..


----------



## LennCAD

Here in Las Vegas, Nevada.. Sin City


----------



## karunnt

Vancouver, BC


----------



## Mr. Mike

I'm right here.:w00t:


----------



## Giftcard

N.va


----------



## Foreshore

On ya Nato! that map is great. put a dot on sydney australia. just joined the site in 09..... 3 years late but we get news slower cos were further away from the US of A. awesome post and had chance to look at some others. its so interesting to see what you guys are doing over there. keep it up


----------



## Cole82

Cedar Rapids, IA 
The only contractor in IA


----------



## galla35

toledo ohio


----------



## jamesclerie

South Florida


----------



## Dutch1962

Ocala Florida, Horse and termite capital of the world.


----------



## BrianFox

Philadelphia - city of brotherly shove.


----------



## macbuz

Seaside, Oregon ...... (trying to remember if I posted here or not - LOL)


----------



## JamesKB2

Portage / Kalmazoo, Michigan. Added my little pin to the map. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul Painter

Im from St.Thomas,Ontario Canada...north shores of Lake Erie..small town of 36,ooo...London is north of me 15 mins with 356,000 people...Im 15 mins from Port Stanley on the lake..


----------



## strathd

I'm on the map. Findlay, Ohio


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Feasterville Pa (Killadelphia suburb).


----------



## MikeReynolds

Nacogdoches Texas


----------



## gal_in_field

on the map, Saint John, NB


----------



## MarkyMark

Raleigh, North Carolina


----------



## antnepi

Wilmington, Delaware


----------



## THUNDERELECTRIC

Gateway to the West


----------



## wingman67

*How do you add a pushpin?*

Hi,

Sorry but I don't see the pushpins it says to add? Thanks

-Bob


----------



## plumbingdr

Minnesooota.


----------



## SC sawdaddy

Chesterfield SC.........Gods country :rockon:


----------



## SC sawdaddy

Frappr map never did finish loading but looks like a cool map site. I've always used Map quest.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Pimpsville


----------



## silvertree

Black hole


----------



## Darwin

I'm at: Reply to thread #400


----------



## quality1stconst

Jamestown, Indiana about 30 miles west of Indy


----------



## Glasstileguy

Vancouver British Columbia, Canada


----------



## atlantanative

*New Member from Atlanta, GA*

Charles Williams
Atlanta, GA
Disaster Restoration Consultant
Specialty: Water/Flood Restoration; Fire/Smoke Restoration; Mold Remidiation; and Crime Scene Clean-up; also provide estimating services for residential and commercial losses.

My goal is to expand my professional network; assist others when I can give a qualified suggestion; and learn from all who share their experiences.


----------



## Willie T

atlantanative 
*Disaster Restoration Cons*
Trade: Emergency Services 

Join Date: Sep 2009
Location: Atlanta, GA
Posts: 2 
************************************
So, according to your avatar, you do "Disaster Restoration Cons"? How's that working out? Staying clear of the law? :clap::thumbup::whistling:laughing:

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## timberframe

Finally in...30 miles south of Salt Lake City... Hello world..


----------



## freight dog

Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## Fredrinator

Reading, Berkshire. England, GB

God Save The Queen

Phase & Neutral Electrical Services

Fred


----------



## brucechng

Damn.. am I the odd one out? Glad to find this forum, very interesting. Wish we have one like this here in Singapore, but then again, people are different here. The only forum you can find here are those that talk bad about contractors.. and yes, we aren't that developed yet.. 
Bruce Chng
Owner/Salesman 
Phoenix Master Builder Pte Ltd

What I look forward to share/learn/find here:
1) Trade knowledge to make my company become better
2) Reviews of softwares (for construction company) 
3) Possible tie-up, future partnership, cooperations
4) Good architecture designer / sales consultant to help me here in SG

Above all, I hope I could share whatever I know that may be of help you + make a friend in the process

Cheers!
Bruce


----------



## mradam

Pevely, Missouri... about 30 miles south of St. Louis.


----------



## Roofer Dave

alabama gulf coast here


----------



## MagicPoolSvcs

Hello everyone.

Im from Orlando Florida - United States Of America :clap:


----------



## FastKatt

*Location*

Rockford, Illinois 61103


----------



## hvbangs

Philadelphia PA!


----------



## J.Baxter

hi everyone, Kokomo Indiana about 50 miles north of Indy.


----------



## g.design.build

Hello everyone,

My name is Frank Gulia. My company is Gulia Design Build located just north of Atlanta. I am a civil engineer with interest in art/illustration. In other words a wannabe architect. 

Look forward to participating.

Thanks


----------



## 92n58ths

Cleveland ohio


----------



## atlantanative

Hi Gulia. Charles Williams in Roswell, GA


----------



## g.design.build

Hi Charles,

Let me know if you want to get together to talk about business.
678-836-3820. 

Did you get extra work thanks to the flooding?


----------



## Phelans

*Just joined today..*

Sounds like I'm the only one from the UK.. hello everyone.


----------



## mid-tn-siding

Down here in middle Tn.been in siding&window's 35 years third generation! Caint talk son into trying anything else.It has been very good to our family's just hard work but very sweet when you have happy coustomer's


----------



## mid-tn-siding

Have yall had much trouble with hardie or any of the fiber cement products failing due to plain old weather?


----------



## TarPaperCrane

*Oakland, CA*

But I'm an Oklahoma transplant with one foot still in the heartland.


----------



## TheCleaningDoc

Northern Middle Tennessee here.


----------



## JoeS

*Where are we all from?*

I am right where everyone else is! I am in Tampa Bay, FL. 

Never never never give up! 

Joe S
Forever Florida One


----------



## doorrepairsac

I'm in Sacramento California - the state capitol


----------



## harpomason

new to site living in gladewater texas. my pictures are all from oklahoma and arkansas as i was living and working there most my life.


----------



## music9704

virginia


----------



## B.H.I

Greenville, NC


----------



## festerized

zoo jersey


----------



## kcremodeling

*Contractor Location*

Kansas City CT Construction. KC Remodeling


----------



## lopreste

Ohio Valley - Steubenville / Wheeling area


----------



## TBFGhost

Hunterdon County, NJ


----------



## chillycarp

Hazleton, Pennsylvania


----------



## brooklynite

Los Angeles, California!


----------



## Baron

Derry NH....cooking steaks, mushrooms and onions....on a nice fall day on a 1905 Modern Glenwood kitchen stove.


----------



## Wood Worx

I think I got it. Go Minnesota!!


----------



## Old Man

Im bi-coastal, LOL. I have a residence in In Orlando and So Cal. Sometimes work inbetween if I get a management gig out of state. As for that pin in Malaysia, brings back memories, I spent some years in that little country a very long time ago, long before the gray hair started coming in. Today Kuala Lupur is an architectural mecca. Would love to go back and visit.


----------



## areanu assoc.

hey bro-s......im fightin it out up here in yankee country, and business isnt booming like it was a few years back........im gettin underbid on my 9.00 a sq ft framing prices by about 3.00.............rather stay in the office, and network with you all!!! runnin a nice crew of good hardworking american citizens nevertheless. Ill bid any projects on the eastern seaboard, if anyones looking for framing, or interiors.


----------



## Old Man

areanu assoc. said:


> hey bro-s......im fightin it out up here in yankee country, and business isnt booming like it was a few years back........im gettin underbid on my 9.00 a sq ft framing prices by about 3.00.............rather stay in the office, and network with you all!!! runnin a nice crew of good hardworking american citizens nevertheless. Ill bid any projects on the eastern seaboard, if anyones looking for framing, or interiors.


Thank you for hiring legal. Your busines isnt booming because you're being underbid by contractors that hire the hords of illegal immigrants that will work for 

I've been in the business long enough to see the shift in trends and this aint good. 

Florida and California here (feeling the pinch too)


----------



## Jagged Sky

Central Oregon here, The depression capital of the USA!!


----------



## texastutt

Southern Ontario, Canada. Originally from Texas... hence Texas Tutt. 
I'm new here the I found the trailer thread via Google, I'm at a frustration of not having a trailer that works like my old van and I want to rebuild.
I am also over at the JLC Forms mostly in the finish carpentry. I do a lot of Kitchens and millwork, with the renovations attached to those jobs. Now with the "New Economy" I'm learning how to be a Jack of all... TO A POINT. I am having to relearn how to do the one or two day jobs effectively, week or longer jobs can be planed out in my ADD mind. 
So that's my new guy introduction


----------



## DenverPainting

That's pretty sweet.... I'm in!


----------



## DenverPainting

That's pretty sweet.... I'm in!


----------



## Plaster Ayn

I suppose SO. Cal. has already been put on the map.


----------



## Danniboi

*Hi I am from England*

Hi everyone 

I have just joined today, so thank you for having me.

I am a former tradesman bricky! I now help run a workwear company based in the England.

I look forward to sharing what I have, and reading your posts.

Dan:thumbsup:


----------



## Maintenance Inc

Hi I am from a small town in Central Oregon, we mainly do maintenance and repair on rental properties, but are looking into gettting to restoration also.


----------



## Jagged Sky

Welcome another from central Oregon


----------



## A W Smith

I see i have not posted in this thread. I thought I had, Maybe in a similar thread? Anyway it appears the frapr site is down or is no more. So I cannot add a push pin. But I am in New Jersey.


----------



## Maintenance Inc

Jagged Sky said:


> Welcome another from central Oregon


We are located in Prineville, how about you?


----------



## Jagged Sky

Maintenance Inc said:


> We are located in Prineville, how about you?


 I am over in Bend waiting out this artic front so I can get back to work!


----------



## be the builder

I'm located in wellesley, ma. and I'm new to this site. It looks like a great group of people on here from the posts i've been reading so far. I'm glad to have stumbled across it.


----------



## bigD.al

*help....*

hi, i have just found this site, i am very excited to start talking to everyone
here. i am not very good at a computer yet... but i am learning. i am 
from Springville, Alabama. And i am a general contractor hit hard!!!!
Just trying to survive...looking for alot of advice on marketing my company.


----------



## be the builder

I think we are all feeling the pinch these days. I've done my fair share of online marketing and can give you some pointers. save your money and stay away from most of those lead generators they all promise the world and then some. 

The best marketing has always been word of mouth and letting the work speak for itself. Great work always has a way of getting more work is all I have to say.


----------



## FastKatt

Not to get too far off topic,...
But, I would say building a website & getting your name seen would be on point.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## A.B.Hardesty

*I'm on it*

I'm afraid I don't add much in the way of diversity to the map. I'm in Orangevale Ca. just east of Sacramento. I'm new to the site and new to Orangevale. I'm a G.C. heavy on the G. I moved up here this summer from Santa Cruz Ca. There isn't a lot of construction going on around here.


----------



## Danniboi

*Websites do help but?*



FastKatt said:


> Not to get too far off topic,...
> But, I would say building a website & getting your name seen would be on point.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Yes there is a point to having a website but for the most part most people who set up websites get ripped off, you need to know the best method of getting a site and for the right price.

And mainly it does not stop with simply getting a website you have alot of work to do to promote the website aswell people forget this part, but that can be the time consuming expensive part.

Good example here go to google and type in DIY.COM you will see in the top 4 results are B&Q they own that domain name because it's the most relevant for there niche, now if you think of all the other relevant names they have all gone. In the most part this is because people looking for a diy store would just type diy and hey presto you get B&Q.

This makes it very hard for someone on a small budget to even get seen on google, sure you have the local search but thats at the number 5 spot and again the oldest firms will have occupied these places.

I wouldnt want people who are struggling already to have to pay out for a website that did nothing for them, The building trade is in poor shape right now but Im sure it will pick up in the coming months after christmas. The best advice I could give would be just try and survive, save not spend!

Our own website cost an astronomical amount of money to get it where it is today 2 years on we have some of the top spots on google and placing first for some keywords. "Mammothworkwear dot com" ,So its no easy fix and wont get you much work in the short term.

Repeat custom, if you have enough of it will see you through the bad months. Ive seen some really good builders go out of business and it's such a shame.

This forum cheers me up though, I noticed the "where are you located" thread saying we are not the most international bunch, But I think its getting there, a good few from the UK & US, I dont think it matter's where we are. It seems where all in the same boat at least!


----------



## Danniboi

texastutt said:


> Southern Ontario, Canada. Originally from Texas... hence Texas Tutt.
> I'm new here the I found the trailer thread via Google, I'm at a frustration of not having a trailer that works like my old van and I want to rebuild.
> I am also over at the JLC Forms mostly in the finish carpentry. I do a lot of Kitchens and millwork, with the renovations attached to those jobs. Now with the "New Economy" I'm learning how to be a Jack of all... TO A POINT. I am having to relearn how to do the one or two day jobs effectively, week or longer jobs can be planed out in my ADD mind.
> So that's my new guy introduction


Hey welcome to the forum, I have not long joined myself.

I admire your spirit thats what its all about, being able to adapt as a man and as a business. I have been there and I never thought it could be done I was a tradesman for many years but then when business got slow I had to learn new skills I never thought I could.

Is there still loads of work for laminate flooring? or has even this dropped off?

anyhow sorry I do ramble sometimes.


----------



## audie.ripoll

*Another dot in a far away paradise*

Just joined today.Am based in sunny Cirebon,West java Indonesia running a furniture factory and subcon Powder coating line and carton box manufacturing .Got hooked on this thread about sandblast metering valve as i have just started 1 and am looking at getting one to attach to my 50 lbs.pressure pot to improve our sandblast cleaning of black iron sheetmetal tabletops that needs finishing in a clear matt powder coat and must appear sans any drip marks of phosphate process ( gunmetal finish thats clean and looks like faded aluminum sheet).Tell you what this was an accidental finish worth spreaing to those who wish to hear of it.
What worries me is whats the lifetime and maintenance costof such a thing when its used 8 hrs.a day using silica sand no.9 grit.


----------



## Maintenance Inc

A.B.Hardesty said:


> I'm afraid I don't add much in the way of diversity to the map. I'm in Orangevale Ca. just east of Sacramento. I'm new to the site and new to Orangevale. I'm a G.C. heavy on the G. I moved up here this summer from Santa Cruz Ca. There isn't a lot of construction going on around here.


I grew up in Citrus Heights!!!


----------



## A.B.Hardesty

It's like one big city from here to Sacramento. Do you know a good tile setter? I am not currently in need of one but I want to find someone I can work with. And whose work I can depend on.


----------



## dsweet

*Where is Everyone Located?*

Hello all! I am down in San Diego, originally from WI. Very cool to see everyone here from such diverse areas. It's always great to meet people from the internet and develop some amazing relationships from across the miles. 

I've always enjoyed meeting new people and this seems like a forum with some people that bring good ethics to the conversation!


----------



## DenverPainting

Welcome to CT... We're glad you're here. Please feel free to share your thoughts and insights everywhere!


----------



## REO-Cleaning

*Foreclosure Cleanup, LLC, Atlanta, GA*

Hello everyone. We're Foreclosure Cleanup, LLC, from Atlanta, GA. We handle foreclosure cleanup / REO trashouts. Glad to be on board!

:thumbup:

Cassandra


----------



## jonny rocket

the rocket is based out of long island new york.1974 best of the best.hello all.


----------



## Max Napster

Good day and Merry Xmas to all. I am from Nova Scotia Canada. I have been in the construction trade for over 30 years yet I am only 46. Sometimes I think I have seen it all then something new comes up.
My specialties are ceramic floors and Drywall but have built new and renovated hundreds of houses. Lately I seem to be doing a lot of basement reno's and also several kitchens and baths.

On a personal note, I love all sports and keep very active. 

Just let me know if you need answers to any construction questions and I will do my best to answer them...or at least steer you in a direction for you to get the answer.


----------



## Winchester

Max Napster said:


> Just let me know if you need answers to any construction questions and I will do my best to answer them...or at least steer you in a direction for you to get the answer.


This is a contractor site, not a DiY site. It's nice to see enthusiasm, but a lot of the guys on here have been doing it as long or longer than you :thumbsup:


----------



## Max Napster

*newbies*

I know. Sometimes though there are new people getting involved in construction industry and need advice, thats all.


----------



## packer_rich

I'm from Elgin,IL. USA. 40 miles NW of Chiacgo.


----------



## FastKatt

I used to build decks for Midwest Deck n Dock.
They are/were based in Elgin
Can't say I miss the traffic!
Here in Rockford, I don't "have" to use the tollway to get where I'm goin. (as much)


----------



## mudpad

REO-Cleaning said:


> Hello everyone. We're Foreclosure Cleanup, LLC, from Atlanta, GA. We handle foreclosure cleanup / REO trashouts. Glad to be on board!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Cassandra


I guess your business has been pretty good lately.


----------



## KevinD

Exterior Design Of KC We are head quartered in Olathe Ks, and cover a 60 mile radius of the Kansas City Metro


----------



## maslen

*Reading in England UK*

Log Cabin builder from the UK for over 10 years, i'm now 30 and run my own business in general construction and refurbs, or remodelling as you guys call it. And happy to come and work in the states if you need any help with any log cabins.


----------



## Wood_Smith

*Awesome pictures*

Great work, keep posting those pictures!


----------



## alanmoore

Baltimore Maryland added to the mix. Glad to be here.


----------



## jlhaslip

South east British Columbia, Canada. 
25+ yrs experience as a Carpentry/Cabinet guy. 
In a small town you need to do concrete and framing to get the countertop job. 
Love the variety.


----------



## Wood_Smith

*Evangelist?*

Hey, Alan,
What's the difference between a marketing consultant and a marketing evangelist?

Welcome, btw :clap:


----------



## WallMonkey

Boise, Idaho here checking-in and _we're_ gonna need a Dot on the map!!!

:whistling


----------



## Bonzai

Another sunny day in Squamish, BC (near Vancouver) ... OK I lied, it's raining again :whistling


----------



## Wood_Smith

*Welocome, Bonzai..*

Rain in BC? Can't imagine! :blink:

You probably need a couple of my pouches!

Lloyd


----------



## davidroberson

*I'm from San Jose, California*

My name is David Roberson and I bring years of experience in and knowledge of construction, building codes, and related fields. I hold expert status and certification in 12 code classifications and I am an International Code Council Certified Building Official. Few, if any, attorneys have my knowledge, expertise, and experience in the construction field. My unique background in construction, contracting, inspecting, and governmental entities, combined with my personal and professional real estate experience, enables me to handle a wide range of common issues and transactions arising out of residential and commercial construction scenarios. I focus on cases involving construction defects, contractor licensing issues, construction transactions and litigation, and general real estate transactions and litigation.

I look forward to sharing my thoughts with your forum.

Sincerely,


----------



## curiouscanuck

jlhaslip said:


> South east British Columbia, Canada.
> 25+ yrs experience as a Carpentry/Cabinet guy.
> In a small town you need to do concrete and framing to get the countertop job.
> Love the variety.


Come on, you love the concrete.

Matt


----------



## Wood_Smith

*Small towns rule!*

Welcome to the site, from a small town on the other coast!
Charlottetown, PEI :clap:


----------



## windowscd1

*Bay area West coast*

Hello, from the west coast. Middle of California.


----------



## crcu

Hey everyone...this is a cool site


----------



## Dumpster Deity

California baby!


----------



## Wood_Smith

*welcome...*

...and thanks for not bragging about the weather!

Lloyd...in chilly eastern Canada


----------



## FStephenMasek

Southern California in Mission Viejo in south Orange County (convenient for traveling north on I-5 or I-405, south on I-5, or east on 241).
________
EFFECTS OF ZOLOFT


----------



## Dumpster Deity

*Would if I could*

I would have bragged about the weather but it's raining cats and dogs right now. Not complaining, just saying. 

SoCal Mission Viejo? I lived off Oso parkway for 6 years. That's crazy.


----------



## FStephenMasek

I was in San Diego last week for the Environmental Bankers convention, and the people who came from the wintery east were very disappointed by the rain and heavy winds. Some had brought their children, and others their golf clubs. Still, I lived in the St. Louis, MO area for the first 29 years of my life (I'm now 52), and do not miss the snow and ice. The house I lived in as a kid had a wonderful 5 acre lot with numerous big trees, fruit tees, fields, etc., but the old house was un-insulated, and that old gravity (no blower) coal furnace could not make it warm in the winter. I had fun in winter with the 1970 AMC AMX, then 1979 Trans-Am my siblings and I owned, as the limited-slip differentials and big studded snow tires allowed us to go places the people with the open differentials and lousy tires could not, but now I also remember the winter wind blowing through my down parka (I still have it) during my college years at Washington University.
________
Carmenn cam


----------



## mjbruno

Matawan, NJ


----------



## TravelTradesman

Chicagoland for me........snows a fallin.......and its cold!!


----------



## Wood_Smith

*stay warm!*

You can probably get a good deal on a few Brett Favre jerseys to keep you warm, Minnesota's not that far away! :thumbup:


----------



## SVC

Tazewell, Tn :thumbsup:


----------



## artisansllc

Connecticut, the land of the taxed and home of the poor!

GREAT SITE!


----------



## QSCBuild

Hudson, Fl in the house


----------



## kcbasements

*KC Basements*

Johnson County Kansas


----------



## tlkropf86

SW Arkansas


----------



## festerized

NJ just started snowing, 18" to 24" expected


----------



## lbsrdi

West Virginia


----------



## Sonia

Arkansas


----------



## DLK

*General Contractor Carlsbad, Ca*

I look forward to sharing construction info. I'm especially interested in some of the new design software. I've taken a ten year break after twenty years of doing custom homes. Other then six or seven small remodels for my self I've been out of the loop. 
Thanks for being there


----------



## kcbasements

Kansas City is on the rebound


----------



## Granite Counter

Who knew the New England states were booming full of contractors? That's a neat map.


----------



## KirkH

I'm in the N.E. Corner of Montana
Soon to be down by Alabama.
51 yr old paint contractor.


----------



## Concretmrk1

*Foundation repair in the Oakland CA hills*

Great idea mapping with google.
Foundation Repair is in the Oakland CA Bay Area and perform all types of foundation repair work at 777 W Grand Ave Oakland CA 94612 510-336-4894. Not many company's from northern California listed here.


----------



## trimmerdennis

Looks like I mite be the only one down and to the right, you know treading water off the Fl coast. At least I dont have to shovel snow:clap:


----------



## Wood_Smith

*snow is just fluffy rain!*

:laughing:

Hmm, trim work...maybe you need one of my trim pouches!


----------



## ChadTheAnimal

Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## srjordon

Goodman Missouri


----------



## mudpad

KirkH said:


> I'm in the N.E. Corner of Montana
> Soon to be down by Alabama.
> 51 yr old paint contractor.


Down by Alabama, does that mean Tennessee? :001_huh:


----------



## gargedoorsok

*Garage Doors from Oakland, CA*

Glad to represent Garage Doors and openers in the State of California. We are from Oakland, CA and would like to meet other businesses in our field and discuss any benefits we might share.


----------



## windowswc

*Walnut Creek CA*

I'm in representing Walnut Creek, California


----------



## Al The Painter

Connecticut, Home of the undfeated UCONN womans basketball team. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ContractorChris

*Location*

I live in Manchester, CT but I work all over CT and in parts of Mass.


----------



## Al The Painter

trimmerdennis said:


> Looks like I mite be the only one down and to the right, you know treading water off the Fl coast. At least I dont have to shovel snow:clap:


Maybe not , but someday you will be shoveling sand from a huricane dumping Ormond beach in your yard. 
Actually I hope not but it sounded kinda funny.
Good luck during the huricane season this. Al Vars


----------



## mdurbahn

denver co


----------



## jchomes

plattsburgh new york


----------



## csnell

Oil City area, PA

Sorry I didn't check in first to say hello here. I was focused on my saw issue I never looked at these categories!


----------



## jbiking

Providence RI. That little dot on the map between Mass and Conn.


----------



## allovergeo

Sydney Australia, somewhere below the equator.


----------



## vos

Oswego N.Y.


----------



## Doubleoh7

I have been to Oswego NY. In a previous life I drove a truck OTR. A couple of times I delivered steel from KY to Liverpool NY. Then picked up Aluminum coil at a mill In Oswego. Nice country in upstate NY. I was not expected it to be like NYC, but I was pleasantly surprised at how "wild" and open it was.


----------



## vos

Yea i like it and hope to start a construction business here.


----------



## atticstobasemen

Elk River, MN


----------



## FastKatt

JJPH said:


> Chicagoland


Your in my "back 40"!:clap:


----------



## ScottSchiff

Bergen County/Sussex County New Jersey


----------



## cope windows

southeast michigan!


----------



## Imperial Tile

Belton, MO
The last burb of KC before you hit the sticks! :thumbup:


----------



## f-16

south west florida.


----------



## designer-fixit

awsome bike!!!!!


----------



## rosethornva

Norfoke, Virginia (at least that's how the airline pilots pronounce it). In fact, it's Norfolk (Nor-fick).


----------



## carymlee

Sumter,South Carolina


----------



## SmartGuy.com

*I am located in Los Angeles, CA*

and WOW is it hot here today - 110 degrees!


----------



## Mungo Jerrie

Everett-Marysville Washington


----------



## Chris Apple

Little Rock Arkansas here.


----------



## acmepowerwash

Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Keys

Red Lodge, Montana:thumbup:. Now how do i put a little pin on the map?:sad:


----------



## NorumConst

Pitt Meadows, British Columbia:thumbsup:


----------



## loveurconcrete

Racine, WI


----------



## loveurconcrete

Franksville, WI


----------



## CharisB-Sashco

Brighton, CO


----------



## CJKarl

I'm in CT


----------



## GCIENERGY

Hi there, Were from huntington beach, California. Southern California!


----------



## Brutus

Halifax, Nova Scotia.


----------



## sigmolding

sigmolding I'm new to contractor talk, just joined this weekend. I've been a carpenter since 1984 and a remodeling contractor since 1995. I can do my own electric and simple plumbing connections.My real passion is woodworking, but remodeling pays the bills. Look forward to talking to everyone. 
I'm located in Kendall county,IL.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

In a van down by the river.


----------



## CS Consulting

Hello All,

I was a sole proprietor and decided to become a LLC earlier this month. Previously I offered my services to the Property Preservation community but would like to broaden my clientele by providing cleaning services for new construction in Raleigh, Garner, Durham and surrounding areas in NC. I will need some advice in order to succeed and know this community can be my cheerleaders :clap: so to speak to keep me motivated as I step into this next phase. 

Sorry put my post in the wrong place. I'm a newbie!!


----------



## CS Consulting

*My location*

Oh...I'm located in Angier, NC....Go Wolfpack!!!!


----------



## sigmolding

welcome to the hood.


----------



## Carpentryil.com

Chicago il


----------



## Tortuga Kid

I live in Columbus, OH.


----------



## sigmolding

I am located in kendall cty. il


----------



## maintenance.man

*Indianapolis IN*

Interesting.


----------



## jaycar

Hi
Im from the good old land from down under. i noticed on your map there's no one representing Australia here and I'm glad I'm the first one then. :thumbsup:


----------



## Holman

New Lexington, Ohio (south east)


----------



## key-ok

Canada, Nova Scotia HERE!!


----------



## App-ironworks

*Western North Carolina*

Good ol' Madison County, NC (adjoining the east TN border)

Where there are only 3 incorporated towns, and none of them have over 3000 residents. So according to NC state law we can still ride *legally* in the back of a pick up truck.

Where most traffic jams are still caused by slow moving ag equipment or escaped livestock.

Where every one in a truck still waves at each other, most even know each other by name.

Where maybe a dozen family names still make up well over half the county's population.

Where old country stores still have a "liars club" bench, and plenty of old men to fill them up. 

Where corn can still be found in gallon jugs:thumbsup: and white liquor and honey is a well known cough medicine.

Where about 1/3 or so of all land is "ours" to share, Pisgah National Forest.

Where you can go outside on any given night and hear donkeys braying, coyotes yipping, owls screeching and hooting, and **** hounds barking during hunting season.

Where we have to admit that the nearest city of any size is Asheville, NC, but we're not proud of it.

Where county politics are still entrenched in the "good ol' boy" system, which works well if you're a good ol' boy.

Where the county seat is a town so small the town's population doubles, and occasionally triples on traffic court days.

P.S. Don't move here.


----------



## paulibra79

Qingdao, east China


----------



## deckandpatio

Deck Builder in the Kansas City area. Serving Overland Park kansas. :thumbsup:


----------



## RPMs

concord, north carolina


----------



## JSW Designs

Hello everyone, I'm a designer and remodeler from Dallas/Ft. Worth area, new to contractor talk, great forums.I am free to help anyone with questions, just email me.
[email protected]


----------



## SmithsResurfaci

*Smiths Resurfacing*

I'm from Weleetka,Oklahoma. I couldn't put a push pin or dot on the map as it informed me that it had a broken link when I tried to access it.

I am new to the site and am thankful I have found it here.We resurface tubs,tiles & countertops much cheaper then it takes to replace them.I'm hopeing I can get together with some of the local contractors in my service area and make things easier for them. Any questions or comments can be emailed to me at [email protected]. Our website is located at smithsresurfacing.com where you can see before and after pictures of my work as well if you are interested in the business or just want to see the quality of work I have to offer for some of our other contractors.

Thanks again,
Michael Smith
Smiths Resurfacing


----------



## Deathtrap

Location- Nassau county, New York


----------



## Deathtrap

*Map*

Could'nt find a push pin, did I drop it on the rug ?


----------



## SHOWERDOORWIZ

We are in Carlstadt, NJ


----------



## wbdevelop

*New York*

Hello all,
Well Built Development is a full service general contractor with license as a GC and Master pLumber in the NYC metro area. We do most trades in house, and I am certified to install helical piles and segemented wall blocks. With excavators, loaders, and dump trucks in house we keep overhead costs for site work down, which allows us to generate more business.


----------



## treys

*Map*

:sad: I tried to use your link but apparently it's broken now.

I would be the really BIG dot there in Texas.

(Cause everything's bigger in Texas) :jester:


Trey
GII


----------



## rselectric1

treys said:


> (Cause everything's bigger in Texas) :jester:


You big showoff! :laughing:

Actually CT is based out of Texas so I guess you're right. CT is pretty big.


----------



## jpplumbing

Hello everyone. Im from Stamford, CT


----------



## opiethetileman

i am from florida. home of the SANE people. and great tile guys. and LATICRETE fans


----------



## Bweikel

opiethetileman said:


> i am from florida. home of the SANE people. and great tile guys. and LATICRETE fans


Were in fla


----------



## Bweikel

Oakland ca


----------



## Jinxy37

Waynesboro, PA
interesting site, looks like there is lots of info and advice, looking forward to it.


----------



## DFW Roofing

Dallas Texas , DFW = Dallas Fort Worth


----------



## FramerKMC

*SouthEastern Connecticut*

Hello everybody, we are from Bozrah, CT


----------



## TGworkshop

help..how does this site work?


I live in Beaumont Ca.


----------



## alanwolf2000

south Florida:
I work in Broward County but I live in Palm beach County


----------



## Mohsin

I must be one of the dots across the pond in good ole England (UK)
Mohsin
Branded Tools UK


----------



## Randy Bush

I live in Great Falls, Montana


----------



## ypj930

I am kent from China. My company can supply XCMG construction machinery from China.

Please feel free to contact us if you are interested in.


----------



## lavigne

Ottawa, Ont,


----------



## LConstruction

Nashville Tn


----------



## Jason-F

Red Deer, Alberta Canada


----------



## nccontractor

Raleigh, NC


----------



## ThermostatzGirl

Arizona:clap:


----------



## Bossman7121

Miami Beach FL


----------



## cdp excavating

Phoenix NY North of Syracuse


----------



## Wood Worx

Twin Cities, Minnesota


----------



## Reliableren

Hesperia, Ca (SO CAL)


----------



## GC Florida

Central Florida, at your service.


----------



## fiffer

Lebanon, IN (just nw of indianapolis)


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor

North of Boston!
All american! Please use me!,,,,:thumbup:


----------



## Premier Pacific

NE Tacoma, Washington (Browns Point) 2 blocks from the beach


----------



## AFWS

I want to add my little dot and I cant access it. Thye Frappr link is not working.


----------



## AllRepairs

*Long Beach CA*

Long Beach CA


----------



## AFWS

Eustis, FL (Central Florida)


----------



## sdayson

Hi everyone. I just joined, I work out of Bergen County NJ, My company is Eagle Ridge Carpentry LLC. Check out my wbsite on the net. I look forward to Talking to everyone around the country


----------



## Wood_Smith

*Nice pics♦*

Nice website, Steve. I love that home theatre... I think I'd charge admission to let people in it!
You should put a link to your website in your signature here.
Oh, and welcome!:clap:


----------



## Anchor Fence

Redford, Michigan.


----------



## sdayson

Lloyd,Thanks for the nice words, I think since I am still new here, I cant put a link yet. I will have to spend more time reading the rules. Dont want to offend anyone here by breaking the rules. Steve


----------



## chris251984

Hi there, we are basement waterproofing experts from New Jersey. Looking forward to read and write good things here..


----------



## jph11542

*Hello from Long Island, New York!*

Just a note of introduction, we're a general contracting company up here on the north shore of Nassau county on Long Island, NY.

Best regards to all.

James P. Huvane Associates


----------



## Rod B.

I'm in the suburbs of Chicago, doing kitchen/bath/basement remodeling work, primarily (but right about now, I'm pretty much open for anything...been a bit "slow"  ).


----------



## Bweikel

AFWS said:


> Eustis, FL (Central Florida)


:thumbsup: born and raised in Apopka Fl

"The most common way people give up their power is by thinking they don't have any." -- Alice Walker


----------



## Dbljay63

Hey Guys Signed up a while back and wanted to introduce myself From NY Living in Sunny SouthFlorida for the last 6 yrs saying hey! Me I'm a originally a Carpenter back in the day but worked my way up. here is one of my projects I completed. Let me know what you think.


----------



## N&K_Interiors

nyc here... N&K Interiors Inc


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

MA here. we specialize in epoxy flooring


----------



## Mr Affordable

Danville, Illinois here..getting ourselves put on the map lately i see..Been operating since 2004..business is GREAT


----------



## brentgolden44

*Chesapeake Bay, Maryland*

Hi,
Name is Brent. Owner of Designs By Golden on the beautiful Chesapeake Bay, in Maryland. Been doing custom tile installations for over 30 yrs. Learned my trade in So. Calif. Worked for 20 yrs in Lake Havasu City, AZ., 10 yrs here. Do lots of total bath remodels. Very busy. Also, have : Got Ugly Grout", second business for grout repairs, regrouting, recoloring, sealing, and cleaning existing grout.


----------



## Hardly Working

brentgolden44 said:


> Hi,
> Name is Brent. Owner of Designs By Golden on the beautiful Chesapeake Bay, in Maryland. Been doing custom tile installations for over 30 yrs. Learned my trade in So. Calif. Worked for 20 yrs in Lake Havasu City, AZ., 10 yrs here. Do lots of total bath remodels. Very busy. Also, have : Got Ugly Grout", second business for grout repairs, regrouting, recoloring, sealing, and cleaning existing grout.


So you were a River Rat huh. I use to race boat in Havasu and still make a pilgrimage to Parker each year to race. Ever eat a Big Johns Steak & Pub?

Welcome to the site. :thumbsup:


----------



## brentgolden44

*Havasu*

Hi,
Yup. Used to eat there a lot. Big John always wore his weight belt everywhere he went. Even to the bank....lol.
I would have stayed there but construction dried up, tons of empty houses and foreclosures. Low pay too, but I liked the desert. 
Tiled some houses in Parker too. The river was pretty wild. 
This place now is a complete change......all for the better.


----------



## hawke777

Just signed up. We remodel homes in central Florida, mostly older homes, typically in the 1920's. Lots of fun - though less so with all the new Lead-Safe rules, lol.


----------



## Busam HB

Greensboro NC, been signed up for a while and really enjoy reading the posts. We do a little of everything it seems.


----------



## Eric Soo

Hi. I am Eric Soo from Malaysia. Metron Construction. We do developer JV, Main-Con & Sub-Con in Malaysia. Nice you meet all you guys here...cheers...


----------



## BrandConst

Houston Texas


----------



## Redliz75

North/Central part of The Land Of Lincoln.


----------



## BrandConst

Redliz75 said:


> North/Central part of The Land Of Lincoln.


Is that anywhere around Houston?


----------



## Nac-Pro

From Edmonton Alberta Canada, eh... Hahahah just kidding we really don't say that.... Any one around here??


----------



## Redliz75

BrandConst said:


> Is that anywhere around Houston?



No, sweetie.


----------



## chuuck

hello:smile: from northern Indiana


----------



## angus242

Not Angies List said:


> Cleveland, Ohio, but serve the US


If you're John, why is your avatar not a John?


----------



## John Lydic

angus242 said:


> If you're John, why is your avatar not a John?


She's a chick from my company's video and much prettier than me.


----------



## hammer7896

Eastern Ohio here


----------



## island handy

Kahaluu ( hawaii)
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

island handy said:


> Kahaluu ( hawaii)
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Ahuimanu Road:blink: Or past the hygenic store:whistling


----------



## BrandConst

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ahuimanu Road:blink: Or past the hygenic store:whistling


You mean you didn't make it the deoderant shop AGAIN!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ahuimanu Road:blink: Or past the hygenic store:whistling





BrandConst said:


> You mean you didn't make it the deoderant shop AGAIN!


http://www.google.com/maps?q=&layer...ew-image-link&cd=1&resnum=4&ved=0CAgQnwIoADAD


----------



## island handy

Waihe'e rd. Pass da school. :thumbup:


----------



## krollcorp.ca

Toronto, ON


----------



## masterdawg

Nathan said:


> Good idea. There are so many of these google maps applications.
> Anyways.... here's our group. Add your push pin now! :thumbup:
> 
> *http://www.frappr.com/contractortalk*


link wouldn't work for me, error message page not found. Is it cause I'm Canadian ?:sad: Nova Scotia BTW


----------



## TNTRenovate

Not Angies List said:


> She's a chick from my company's video and much prettier than me.


That's just creepy. :blink:


----------



## Sven66

Hi one and all

Mart here from the UK, came across the forum whilst surfing.

Good to be here, speak later....


----------



## GRB

Western 'burbs of Chicago here.


----------



## catfish/carpent

okraslaw, oklahoma/arkansas


----------



## Latbro

Washington state here.


----------



## chappellt

Western Maine


----------



## Jdub2083

Just outside of Columbus, Ohio


----------



## SDel Prete

The lovely state of NJ....did i say lovely?


----------



## actionman

Southeastern pa here.


----------



## allcityexterior

*Happy Hail Year*

We are in Madison Wisconsin. Things were slow until grapefruit size hail hit. Busy, busy last year. Catching up now.

Madison Roofing
Madison Siding


----------



## Strokin398

From middle Tennessee, up on the cumberland mountains, a nice piece of Gods country,,


----------



## solarguyaz

*Greetings from Arizona*

Hello everyone,

I am a solar contractor from Phoenix, AZ. I am excited to be on board and have already learned quite a bit from doing some simple reading on the forum. I look forward to speaking with you all!
Impact Energy Solutions Phoenix 
Impact Energy Solutions Solar


----------



## allcityexterior

*Dial up?*

Dial up? Ouch! I can't even imagine. I get about 20 times that fast on my phone and it feels like I'm crawling. But you might want to get a phone with 3G or 4G and tether it to your computer. That is if you can't get high speed where you live.

Madison Roofing
Madison Siding


----------



## doitdaily

I'm taking care of your clients when their on vacation in So.Cal. I'll be nice and send them home happy


----------



## charl3390

*Carpet Cleaner from Walnut Creek*

Hi everybody, I'm from Walnut Creek, CA. I own and operate a Carpet Cleaning Company.


----------



## joeh20

I'm just south of Strokin398. I am 10 miles north of Jack Daniels distillery and 5 miles east of George Dickel distillery. Yep, it's in the water around here. Iron free spring water, keeps the whiskey or whisky mellow. 70 miles south east of Nashville, 70 miles north west of Chattanooga, 50 miles due north of Huntsville, Alabama, and 615 miles from Disney World.


----------



## Belfast

*Introduction Ireland to Colorado*

Hello Folks just joined about 10mins ago have been on Paint talk for a while now, My name is Brian I arrived here in Colorado from Ireland 2 yrs ago, with my American wife, we met in Iraq 2005 she was Military I was Former Military doing the Private Security Gig out there. 4 generations of Painter/Decorator in my family have been doing it snice I was 8, come christmas in our kitchen house all you could smell was the white gloss paint. had my own company for a while, City and Guilds Certified, after 20yrs in the Military/Security Private Sector, always managed to end of with a brush and roller in my hand. Starting a Painting/Decorating Company for a friends Service company to service his existing 170 commercial customers. Ill tell ye this, Colorado Painting trade is a far cry from Belfast. Never seen so many gadgets in my life. I walkin around a large house today measuring with a Bosch Laser measure thinking my Grandfather would have something smart to say about this. he he 

Good to meet you all

anyone from Denver here?

Be Blessed

Brian :clover:


----------



## SeattlePlumber

*Seattle Plumber Here!*

Hello Everyone! 
Located in Seattle, Wa. I am the owner of http://www.boboates.com & http://www.downtownplumbing.biz new to this 'forum' thing, but am looking forward to getting to know my fellow plumbing professionals. I can already tell I will be spending alot of time on this site. 

Nice to see you all- the map is full of spam, so I didn't pin anything. 

Bob
http://www.BobOates.com


----------



## bagtowall

Hiya guys Im from the 53rd state, England!
I have a small contracting company. Pleased to meet you all.


----------



## Doc Holliday

<Engrish accent> I do say my dear chap, I have family residing in Kent. Bloody blokes, the lot of them!! :thumbup:

Houston, Tx.


----------



## PipeNinja

Born and raised in upstate NY. Rochester to be exact 

:cheesygriRochester Excavating:cheesygri

Check out our work! Contracting becomes more than just building things.. I think at some point it becomes art. What do you guys think? We take pride in our work, even the stuff that gets buried in the ground and no one will ever see again :thumbup:


----------



## MN Painting

Minnesota Spring is a great time!


----------



## northshorejan

Long Island! Nassau County. We're a commercial cleaning company, doing some construction cleaning and loving it.

PipeNinja...we're practically neighbors...relatively speaking!


----------



## northshorejan

RamanMaan said:


> I am not getting you. What I have to do to be on the map?


I think the map is no longer in existence...this thread was started in 2006!


----------



## MWSCI

*Little Rock, Arkansas*

I am a home improvement contractor located in Little Rock, Arkansas. I am posting a link to my website below for anyone that would like to look at it. It is not quite finished just yet. I just started on it a few days ago and still have to sort a few things out. 


http://www.midwestspecialtycontractors.com


----------



## Foam Guy

Mike at Coastal Foam TN. Foam Insulation.


----------



## kcplumberpro

I am just outside of Kansas City in town called Overland Park Kansas.


----------



## plumbingcali

Hi from Riverside, California.


----------



## Georgia Backhoe

Birmingham Alabama here


----------



## WerkBrau

Werk-Brau is located mainly in Findlay Ohio. I live in Toledo and drive an hour daily each way to work.


----------



## oktex56

Can't see map. Link appears broken:sad:

IL here just north of STL.

Steve


----------



## Cullen Adams

Grosse Pointe Farms in Detroit Michigan originally from Canterbury-Bankstown in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Spike7

Spike " here 
raised in miami since i was 2 yrs old.
have been licensed in miami for about 28 years now 
still trying to figure out what i wanna be when i grow up

miami , and south florida has the reputation as the hardest place in the u.s to pull permits. building , and zoning is pretty tough on us guys .
competition is rough , . mnorities tend to work much cheaper .
most home-owners don`t likie to pay the fair legal working price , when they can get it done so much cheaper from illegals . and some do pretty good work actually.
but if your honest , fair , and on time , and speak englis , there`s work.

i complain about it like most in this town 
but i have a good following of clients who know i`m going to be fair with them.
also insurance companies are so stirct ,if you don`t do work legally , you might not be covered if , and when a hurricane strikes

go miami heat!!


----------



## Spike7

*spike7*

LOL 
I SPELLED MINORITIES , AND ENGLISH WRONG !
what an intallectable !


----------



## caliberroofs

Where is the map now? It says map now full of spam. 
 the spammers.
I am from Hurst, Dallas, TX.
Glad to find and connect to industry mates here.


----------



## J. P.

Installing tile and stone in Atlanta, GA :thumbsup:


----------



## garagedoor1man

*Same Day Service, Low Prices*

Hi everybody, I'm from San Ramon, California. I own and operate a Garage Doors Service.


----------



## brickhook

I live in SW Virginia, right on the state line. My front yard is in VA, my back yard's in NC! I live 18 miles from Stuart, Va, home of the Wood Brothers and 8 miles from Mt. Airy, NC, home of Andy Griffith.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Wow Claudville looks like small town, any work up there?


----------



## GRB

_"Where Is Everyone Located"? _

I'm right here. :blink:


----------



## brickhook

Yeah! Claudville is pretty small! We do have a cafe and post office ,though! There's a few 'mason' contractors around here, and a few 'stone stickers', too. But I'm the only mason contractor around here that holds a class 'A' license and carries liability and workers comp.(and have my own equipment) It's three of us that lay and one helper. We work six days a week. We've been doing high end homes for last few years. And we also stay busy doing whatever people need. retaining walls, flues, walkways, outside chimneys, it doesn't matter. On commercial jobs, I have two more masons and two more helpers I can get when I need them.


----------



## Joe Black

Hello everyone,

Located in Miami Beach Florida..
Most of my work is done with Internation Investors and Miami is a great city to live in...


----------



## PlumberDmitry

Hi, I am in Canada, Toronto. But originally I am from Ukraine.
Would like to connect with other Canadians. And by the way, any other Ukrainians here? 
Cheers,
Dmitry


----------



## fsmemphis

Good idea.


----------



## ShearerReno

Harrisburg, PA


----------



## Moejo

Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## A-1 Interiors

Hi just found this thread after being here almost a year  
I am from Taunton ,Massachsetts


----------



## 4 seasons

Wareham, mass


----------



## ChrisG

I am from Miami, Florida.


----------



## BigW

Shelby, NC


----------



## Dmorse

Hi , New to site from Dupage co.IL. western suburbs of Chicago. Like to share and learn from like minded people. Thanks Doug


----------



## poisonfangs

Dekalb county, IL. Most of my work is in Chicago and surrounding suburbs. Jason


----------



## Dmorse

Hey Jason: Just getting used to this site? what kind of work do you do? Im general remodel/additions for customers and I have a investment co. that buys property and rehabs.


----------



## poisonfangs

I am a foreman for a commercial GC. A lot of our work is for The department of aviation at O'hare and midway. Chicagoland School districts as well as ComEd and the area power plants. We do it all from the concrete foundation to the trim. I hope work has been good to you lately.


----------



## REMODL

*Location*

I am in utah. company www.remodlconstruction.com and find us on Facebook here


----------



## Plumb247

We are from sunny South Africa 

www.plumb247.co.za


----------



## Calidecks

Plumb247 said:


> We are from sunny South Africa
> 
> www.plumb247.co.za


Have you ever surfed Jeffreys Bays?


----------



## rrivera

We are located in sunny San Diego California :thumbup:


----------



## gfourth

rrivera said:


> We are located in sunny San Diego California


Same here, Lakeside to be exact.


----------



## BarrierIslands

Charleston, South Carolina.


----------



## concrete2013

Denver Colorado


----------



## Wayneg

Greenville SC


----------



## Calidecks

I'm not telling


----------



## [email protected]

Spokane Valley WA.


----------



## blacktop

Da sticks !


----------



## America1

I think my name might give it away...


----------



## myvalk

Orange county NY.


----------



## demodan

One of the few from the west coast. Doing demo in Portland OR


----------



## myvalk

I thought the earthquakes do the demo on the west coast. Lol.


----------



## blasterjosh

Not so sunny minnesota!!!


----------



## lavigne

Been a member for awhile but never active. Here goes, Ottawa, On


----------



## cbdlandscaping

*Landscaping in Calgary, Alberta*

Hi 

I'm a landscaper based over in Calgary, Canada

We offer creative, custom landscaping. heres a few pics to check out

































Calgary Landscaping


----------



## JesseKemmerer

Greetings from the Eastern Panhandle of West-by-God Virginia!


----------



## BryanHendricks

*Carolina Boy*

Just joined wanted to drop by and give a shout out from Wilmington NC


----------



## BlitzBuilder

Pinellas County, Florida. You might know of St. Petersburg or Clearwater, or maybe even Tarpon Springs. All here.


----------



## HeyToolGuy

Vancouver, BC


----------



## windycitysteam

Chicago!


----------



## Jon5412

*Flood repair in Phoenix*

Located in the Valley. Flood damage and water extraction.
http://www.azwaterdamageextraction.com


----------



## Jon5412

Welcome, from Phoenix here.
Flood Damage repair and water extraction services.
http://www.azwaterdamageextraction.com


----------



## CaptainJrad

Atlanta, GA


----------



## KaskiConstructi

*Location*

Hi Everyone,

We are Kaski Construction Inc. Located at 822 W Morgan Davenport, WA you can also visit us at www.kaskiconstructioninc.com We are a General Contractor helping our customers build quality custom homes from the ground up. We would like to reach out to other professionals in the trade to learn more about how to better serve our customers.

Thank You,
:thumbsup:


----------



## just_visiting

Los Angeles


----------



## StormGuard

JesseKemmerer said:


> Greetings from the Eastern Panhandle of West-by-God Virginia!


I'm down here towards the bottom in Huntington!!!

http://www.stormguard-tristatewv.com/


----------



## Jason Laws

I am in Amity, Maine, which is in Aroostook County / Northern Maine. It is the biggest county east of the Mississippi, bigger than Conn. and RI combined, with about 74,000 people. I am a Carpenter. We have winter about 6 months of the year and that is about how long my work lasts.

Jason Laws

Plain In Maine
Amity, Maine
plaininmaine.houzz.com


----------



## Morning Wood

I'm located in rockport, ma.
Also located temporarily sometimes in the summer on north haven, me and Beals island, me.


----------



## ArtisanKitchens

Hedgesville West Virginia


----------



## LineTecInc

We're an underground utility contractor in Delray Beach, Florida!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwHYIyeEtpE


----------



## TidewaterFloors

*Virginia beach*

We are located in Virginia Beach, VA. Would love to connect with any from this are. Installers, companies, people to have flooring needs. 

Our site is www.tidewaterflooring.com We're in the process of re-doing the page. =)

Or you can connect with us on Facebook.com/tidewaterflooring 

We love to network and share ideas. :clap:


----------



## Jason muir

Saint john NB Canada my company name is. 
Muirs done right Handyman Carpentry Service 

Big or small we get it done right ...


----------



## Calidecks

I don't like to give out my location. It's a secret.


----------



## imcmechcorp

Hey I'm from Long Island NY !!!


----------



## Frank Castle

windycitysteam said:


> Chicago!


Woodridge and Naperville are a good haul from Chicago.:whistling


Raising points for Hope.:thumbsup:


----------



## imcmechcorp

Hey windycitysteam, I'm looking to do project not only in NY but around USA. I have some family in Chicago as well. Can you tell me of a website I can look to see what type of projects are out for bid in the area? For instance here we use websites like OGS, DASNY.gov for all jobs


----------



## crushing

Hey everyone, from Colorado Springs, Colorado here!


----------



## jandersoncont

GC- Eastern PA here.


----------



## Trenary

Eastern panhandle of West Virginia here. Mountaineers baby!


----------



## prolongroofcare

Just North of Seattle in Snohomish WA :thumbsup:


----------



## bestroof

Florida, East Coast. the sun is always shining, (even when it rains) LOL

www.bestorlandoroof.com

:thumbup:


----------



## TomBo

What's up everyone! New to the forum...thought an intro would be the polite thing to do I'm in Richmond, Va, live and work here in what we call the Tri-cities. The industry appears to be booming here and I hope you all can say the same in your locations. Anyhow....I'm glad to be a part of this forum and as a young superintendent I look forward to learning all I can from more seasoned folks.


----------



## ChicagoHandyman

Chicago!


----------



## kitchen cabinet

I am in china


----------



## Calidecks

kitchen cabinet said:


> I am in china


When I was in China they controlled the Internet. They wouldn't let me look for pictures of the tiananmen square incident. Can you see this picture?


----------



## David K

*Hello*

Hello Contractor Talk! I am based in Saint Johns, FL, but we service individual residences in 10 major municipalities in 6 States and group managed properties worldwide.


----------



## restorematt

Greetings from the beautiful Rocky Mountains! I've lurked on this forum for awhile and figured it was time to throw my hat in the ring. I primarily work on the marketing side so hopefully I can be a valuable contributor in that arena!


----------



## MNPestControl

*Lenny from Minneapolis*

Hey everyone, glad to be a part of the forum. I'm Lenny from Minneapolis Pest Control. I've been in the bug business now for years. I look forward to meeting all of you. Thanks.
-Lenny


----------



## square4

Hello everyone I'm from Calgary, Alberta.


----------



## FastTrackHS

Hi everybody!!!! Im JD Hobbs owner at FastTrack Home Services, we specialize in frame to finish residential remodeling right here in OKC Oklahoma...


----------



## WebCon

New York in the house here!


----------



## NYgutterguy

WebCon said:


> New York in the house here!



Web where in ny?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WebCon

Nassau County...it's no gold coast, I can tell you from experience.


----------



## Procuru

Hello folks, new member from SoCal here


----------



## bigdaddyrooster

Connecticut 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Procuru said:


> Hello folks, new member from SoCal here


What part of soCal?


----------



## williamvijay

*Property Preservation contractors needed. ASAP*

Property Preservation contractors needed. ASAP


----------



## RoofHub

Boston and surround area here!

New on here... Anyone else a roofing contractor in the Boston area?

:clap:

Our website is here: 

myroofhub.com

Anyone else local, what's your site?


----------



## friendlytree

New Jersey here


----------



## ColumbiaPrecast

Hello from Washougal, WA. Sorry to hear about your map spam. :/


----------



## prestigegarage

Long Island NY!


----------



## Pearce Services

RoofHub said:


> Boston and surround area here!
> 
> New on here... Anyone else a roofing contractor in the Boston area?
> 
> :clap:
> 
> Our website is here:
> 
> myroofhub.com
> 
> Anyone else local, what's your site?



South of Boston here, Like the website estimator tool, very cool but it didn't give me my price as it indicated it would. We do commercial loading dock and doors, no roofs


----------



## @chrismack

Happy to have found this group! I like to think I'm adding a little international flair - Canada counts as international right? http://funny-pics-fun.com/wp-content/uploads/Funny-Canada-Snow-And-Cold-5.jpg


----------



## Trinirider

Hi folks from a small island in the Caribbean Trinidad


----------



## FootageTools

How cool!


----------



## rosevilleHVAC

Hey Everybody,
I'm a HVAC Contractor from Roseville CA. Look forward to talking with all of you soon.


----------



## TmWoodworks

Sort of new from Norman, Ok


----------



## joylynn

I'm not sure what map everyone is referring to so I'll just tell ya. 
I'm from Dallas, Texas. Well a suburb of Dallas.


----------



## ZandarKoad

Originally from Nashville, TN. Now in the Philippines! Visiting again in 2017.


----------



## blacktop

Dillwyn VIrginia ...goggle it and have a laugh !!:laughing:


----------



## texarkanahvac

Texarkana, Texas! Another hot summer in east Texas!


----------



## handreasonx

Bucharest, Romania here...servicing transport and logistic containers.


----------



## francodamico1

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## EcoMindedSD

Hello all! Eco Minded Soutions here. We are a design + build company in San Diego, focused on using eco-friendly techniques in home remodels and landscape designs. 

Would love to hear your input on environmentally friendly construction techniques.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Was up. Posted earlier but would like to rename my current location for this time of year. 
"Satan's armpit of fiery hot hell" with 1000% humidity. Uh Florida. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brickhook

Claudville VA :thumbsup:


----------



## Garren

Dawson's Creek!


----------



## Calidecks

Garren said:


> Dawson's Creek!


Your contracting trade is a medic?


----------



## Wdcamp419

Florence, SC commercial drywall estimator/project manager looking to research, ask questions, and connect with others.

Thanks

W. David Campbell, Jr.


----------



## Havens Metal

*Re: Where is everyone located?*

We're based out of Orlando, FL where its humid as hell at the moment. Gotta love those Florida summers. :blink:


----------



## DIY SEO Guy

Colorado Springs, Colorado here


----------



## GreenPestServ

Hello there! One idea is a pest control system installed in the walls during construction. It helps keep critters out of the home while not exposing people inside or the environment outside to chemicals.
I do this sort of work here in Florida. I have some more info about it on my website if youre interested. www.GreenPestServicesFL.com


----------



## vinvexdm

*From La*

Located in South, Louisiana - USA





www.contractorbatonrougela.com


----------



## DenverMason

Denver, Colorado


----------



## tkoplumbingcit

Hello, We are located in El Segundo, CA and serving South Bay area :jester:


----------



## chbarb

Hello from Australia and Townsville QLD.


----------



## saconcrere

*San Antonioian*

From the great state of Texas here in San Antonio, TX


----------



## tblack

Sunny Gold Coast here.


----------



## GalaxyDraperies

Hey all! Hope everyone is ready for a fantastic weekend. 

We design custom window treatments in Los Angeles for private and personal projects. Love working with interior designers and residences for customized yet functional window coverings!


----------



## fencevictoriabc

Cool thread too bad it doenst work anymore. 

__________________________

Kyle
fencing victoria bc
fence victoria bc


----------



## MrPower30

Greensboro, NC


----------



## fencevictoriabc

Welcome I wonder if there is anyone from Victoria BC? 

_____
Kyle
Deer Fencing Victoria


----------



## DakPestControl

Welcome everyone. I am from Sioux Falls, South Dakota


----------



## Sullivanryn

Hey how's everyone doing out there? Any others located near Massachusetts? I just discovered this forum and am pretty excited to check it out and hopefully get some good stuff to learn from and maybe meet some people. I'm new in the business this is the end of my first season up here.i love fencing, I've never had a more physically challenging job and I take alot of pride in my work, it's something k really enjoy and I want to learn everything I can about it an eventually grow as a company.


----------



## aquakbd

Wayne, New Jersey


----------



## ErieCreek

Plastics fence fab shop in Calgary, Alberta and a small shipping office in Southern B.C. _(West Kootenays)_ approx 1.5 hr North of Spokane Wash.


----------



## Bendennis94

Any people from the UK? I am looking to build and expand my contracting business would be great to talk to UK based people either doing this or already successful.


----------



## weaselbub

Hello from the Finger Lakes area..Watkins Glen NY on Senaca lake. 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## ASidhu

bc canada


----------



## Calidecks

weaselbub said:


> Hello from the Finger Lakes area..Watkins Glen NY on Senaca lake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk




Road course!


----------



## OldWorldTrim

Fort Worth, Texas here! Finish carpenter


----------



## OldWorldTrim

What's up! New here too!


----------



## Painter_Paul1

Locate in Coral Springs Florida, Broward County


----------



## MikeFL

Fort Myers, FL.

88 yesterday with heat index 95.


----------



## Zac123

Sunny Florida here. Daytona Beach area


----------



## efremb

*Los Angeles, CA / San Bernardino, CA*

Hello everywhere one, I am a newbie to this forum and to new business venture. Now an owner of an AV/Data/Phone Wiring/Installation company. I have been in AV professionally for over 4yrs, Data for 12+, Phone for 2+ (business partner over 20+ yrs), CCTV for 6+ yrs (but as small gigs, a couple custom homes). I have traveled into several states doing AV these last couple years for fortune 500 companies and medium as well all as a lead technician. Now entrepreneur.

I am here to consume all of your knowledge and expertise folks!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: So hopefully I get a habit of getting on this forum and showing you all my team and I's work and maybe I can help with something too!!


----------



## gGriffeth

Currently Southern California, North county San Diego. I'm moving back home to Dutchess County, New York later this year though. 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Coverall

*Long Island Roofing Contractor*

Hello all. Long Island Roofing Contractor here. http://www.coverallsolutions.com


----------



## phoenixpestpros

*Tampa Bay*

I'm in good 'ole Florida, in beautiful Tampa Bay. Wouldn't be anywhere else!


----------



## 35witt35

Valley city nd


----------



## GregP

Located in sunny Tampa, FL, anybody else?


----------



## GregP

phoenixpestpros said:


> I'm in good 'ole Florida, in beautiful Tampa Bay. Wouldn't be anywhere else!


Amen!


----------



## jneffsailor

*North and South!!*

I am a licensed contractor in North Carolina and Connecticut


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

A&T Inspector said:


> Hey everyone out there I'm located in Cedar Hill, Tx. Most people don't know where that is so I just say Dallas.


Hi every one I'm in Mo`ili`ili and most people don't know where that is so I just say Honolulu:jester:


----------



## 91782

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hi every one I'm in Mo`ili`ili and most people don't know where that is so I just say Honolulu:jester:


Try this on: I live in Lapeer County, but I'm 1 mile from the extinct village of Oakwood, pay taxes to Hadley Township, but have an Ortonville mailing address, property abuts a nudist retreat which is officially in Metamora, and all of us say we live in Oxford - which is actually in Oakland County - and the road I live on is the county boundary.

It's easy to get lost around here...


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Nudists?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Nudists?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Pics or it never happened!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Pics or it never happened!!!


Maybe you should be careful what you wish for....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Pics or it never happened!!!:thumbsup:





WarnerConstInc. said:


> Maybe you should be careful what you wish for....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Seriously, like Warner said - you don't want to see pics. There's a giant oak tree on my property right at the fence line - the boys built a tree for there some 30 years ago. I cannot imagine why...

the very opening shot of the vid is my property line


----------



## 91782

My best friends uncle was a commander on a destroyer, he & family lived in San Diego. Went & visited decades ago. Told wife "I'm taking Johnny to go whale spotting". She protested. He took two pairs of binoculars. Where we went was a bluff overlooking the infamous "Black's Beach". It was a beautiful beach, lined with horribly ugly and nekkid people! I'm still traumatized by it.

Anyway, here's a pic I grabbed from their site. Like I said, you don't want to see pics:


----------



## Patrickstew

Partner in exterior construction and composite siding contractor. Charleston SC
www.holycityexteriors.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rooferjohn

*Hey guys hows it going?*

Hey, guys hows it going? My name is John. I run a roofing company out of Lockport Il.

Roofing Lockport Il


----------



## centrumci

*Hi Guys*

General Contractor here at Centrum CI Inc - Brighton CO :thumbup:


----------



## Sgt7546

Tom from Pittsburgh, PA. I run T-Squared Enterprises a small company that focuses mainly on remodeling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

I don't let people know where I'm from on an internet forum. It's super secret.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mordekyle

Okay, PDB contributor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mordekyle said:


> Okay, PDB contributor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You check out my article? First time writing one. What'd you think?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Goodrich

*New contractor here from Central Alabama*

Anyone else here from Alabama


----------



## NOLA Concrete

Hello people! I'm new to this site and look forward to sharing ideas with you folks. Located down in Nawlins' (New Orleans if you aren't familiar), so I think I'll be able to contribute some.


----------



## chriscrumpler

*Hi from NC*

Hello everyone, my name is Chris and I own a steel fabrication business in Charlotte NC. Anyone else have trouble changing their profile picture? Every time I go to the page, the "Choose file" button just disappears on me...:blink:


----------



## Hotrodsblasting

Las Vegas! Sin City! Derek and Vee here with Hotrod's Blasting. Love this town. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kumpel

Tallahassee fl


----------



## BrianAPR

I'm a newbie to this. Jumping on here from Montana. Our website is www.wedefineclean.net for info about us


----------



## legendlandscape

*Glad To Join*

Hey everyone, I'm a landscaper in Northern Nevada. Glad to be part of this community.


----------



## Zen

Pure Michigan! :thumbup::clap::clap:


----------



## LAMETALWORKS

We are located in Jackson, Missouri. I am new to the site, love the diversity of the trades!

Thanks


----------



## Ghomire

St. Louis Missouri. Mostly county jobs these days


----------



## bentech

Welcome to Contractor Talk.


----------



## Jason Segal

Calgary Canada


----------



## Cascadia

Portland, OR here!


----------



## wladd77

Just outside of Boston here. Metro West.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Moiliili Oahu here:clap::thumbup::jester:


----------



## BlueDog

*New guy*

Hey everyone. New to the site. I'm here in Sanford, NC... just south of Raleigh. Thanks for having me. Can't wait to read through some discussions and hopefully help out a little.


----------



## Lywelder

California


----------



## Roberthernandez

I am at 9107 WILSHIRE BLVD SUITE 450 LOS ANGELES, CA 90210


----------



## [email protected]

*Located - Orlando, Florida*

I certainly enjoy working in Orlando, Florida as a General Contractor.


----------



## lakeshorecustom

Beulah, Michigan.


----------



## Calidecks

I don't allow anyone to know what state I'm in. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz

Californiadecks said:


> I don't allow anyone to know what state I'm in.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


In reality you don't want anyone to know what state you are in...:whistling


----------



## Cantifix

It's amazing to look back over this thread and see how the geography has diversified over the years! (Although being based in London, it's not really like we're contributing...)


----------



## cwd

i am in long beach. city in los angeles county.


----------



## EricBoss

Beautiful British Columbia (Vancouver) - Still a tad bit chilly here but summer is just around the corner


----------



## Ryan-zhuhong

*China pipe repair&coupling industry*

China, on the map: clap:


----------



## buildmanbuild

In the western suburbs of Philly, specifically Malvern and I venture pretty much everywhere around Philly but not in it (unless I'm going to NJ!)


----------



## Jamesecolli

Anyone else from beautiful San Francisco, the weirdest city in the USA?


----------



## TitanCR

Jamesecolli said:


> Anyone else from beautiful San Francisco, the weirdest city in the USA?


I was about to post this exact question. I’m from SF. Anyone else? I think this forum would benefit from a regional section.


----------



## Jamesecolli

Yeah, I think it'd be cool to be able to see the types of problems and situations people in places like Arkansas or China have to deal with, that we don't for whatever reasons.


----------



## TitanCR

Jamesecolli said:


> Yeah, I think it'd be cool to be able to see the types of problems and situations people in places like Arkansas or China have to deal with, that we don't for whatever reasons.


Hahaha! That's a great reason for a regional section. I had meeting up and networking in mind :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks

I used to live up there. Worked often Framing in San Rafael. This was late 80's. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jamesecolli said:


> Anyone else from beautiful San Francisco, the weirdest city in the USA?


:laughing::thumbup: Jerry Brown is back:jester:


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :laughing::thumbup: Jerry Brown is back:jester:




Moonbeam!!!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## TitanCR

Californiadecks said:


> Moonbeam!!!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


i had to google "moonbeam"


----------



## Roger S

*Hey!*

Lots of American fellows here, how I wish to visit. I even think it's a more and more appealing place to live in as time goes by, things are rough here in Europe - especially when it comes to regulations and such, but that's a story for another time. I'm glad to be in the company of such great people, it's a pleasure to be here!


----------



## TitanCR

Roger S said:


> Lots of American fellows here, how I wish to visit. I even think it's a more and more appealing place to live in as time goes by, things are rough here in Europe - especially when it comes to regulations and such, but that's a story for another time. I'm glad to be in the company of such great people, it's a pleasure to be here!


maybe. i don’t know but canada seems to be a more appealing place to live as time goes by. but that’s just my opinion. still love this country though 🇺🇸


----------



## hldickson

I could not link with the map. 
Beck


----------



## BeeRemoval

*Houston Tx*

Hi! We are from the US and do Bee Removal in Houston

Great to meet you guys!


----------



## Castle Railings

*Hello from Ohio*

Just enjoying the weather here in Ohio. It looks like 95 tomorrow :clap:

Happy 4th of July everyone


----------



## Calidecks

BeeRemoval said:


> Hi! We are from the US and do Bee Removal in Houston
> 
> 
> 
> Great to meet you guys!




Just need to use a shop vac with a long rigid pipe and suck them up. Who needs a bee removal service?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz

Californiadecks said:


> Just need to use a shop vac with a long rigid pipe and suck them up. Who needs a bee removal service?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


who empties the shop vac & where??...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

griz said:


> who empties the shop vac & where??...:whistling:laughing:




Here Bob go empty this please. Easy peasy! :laughing:


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

griz said:


> who empties the shop vac & where??...:whistling:laughing:




I could throw the 69 dollar vac away for a fraction of what it cost for removal. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## NailinIt

Howdy all, located in Ohio.

Nice to make y'alls acquaintance.


----------



## Justin Roy

I'm from Lafayette, LA. Enjoying the heat... haha

It's super hot right now but I tell my crew that it's not that hot once you get under the house .

-Justin Roy https://www.lafoundationrepairs.com


----------



## HAPConst.

I am from northern RI currently. I grew up just outside of New Haven CT.


----------



## tkrrox1

Zen life said:


> City of Roses, Pasadena, CA


I work there quite a bit. Do a lot of work on period homes.


----------



## onmywayup

South East Michigan.


----------



## SixStarFC

Welcome to all the new folks.


----------



## contractorUK

located in Staffordshire in the UK


----------



## RoswellFenceCo

Located in Roswell, GA


----------



## CapeCoralFences

We are in Cape Coral, Florida


----------



## garyrii91

I'm in California currently, just got engaged and may be moving to Texas soon.


----------



## Fouthgeneration

I can't see how sharing my location with an unknown # of third parties will improve this web site or its utility for me.

Everyone, going forward, cover the lenses and microphones of the Cloud,

Big Data is not a friend to small businesses OR individual freedom.

Keep your curtains closed to the nosy neighbors and spies.

Some where in the USA, maybe.....

I want info from fellow contractors OUTSIDE my trade area, that I don't Compete with....


----------



## Tinstaafl

Fouthgeneration said:


> I can't see how sharing my location with an unknown # of third parties will improve this web site or its utility for me.


I guess you're special then.

It's not about improving this site per se, it's about providing maximum benefit for the users. A question about planting fence posts will [should] get different responses depending upon whether the OP is in AK, FL or AZ.

True, it probably doesn't matter if you never have need for advice.


----------



## Mordekyle

Fouthgeneration said:


> I want info from fellow contractors OUTSIDE my trade area, that I don't Compete with....




Doesn’t that mean their disclosure is beneficial to you? So that you know they are outside your trade area?

Wouldn’t your disclosure be beneficial to them? In case they feel the same way?

They should comply, but you shouldn’t?

Last I checked, response to this thread is optional. If you think big brother cares that much, maybe your time would better be spent prepping for Skynet/doomsday/Armageddon/Next Great Recession/Zombie apocalypse, or whatever.

Besides, why would you care about how they do it or don’t do it in a foreign climate or country? While it may be entertaining or interesting, it’s mostly irrelevant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration

If my local competition used this site in-clear, I would observe all that they do and say here, to my advantage.. 

You don't think anyone involved in a lawsuit wouldn't find their posts on the site used against them?

Really?

Every time i get on the site the ads change to reflect where and what I been doing on the InterNet....

Durn facts vs feelings.....:sad:

Once the data is out of your control, that bit or Byte of your businesses' or Private privacy is GONE till the Cloud implodes.

Good ideas have no boundaries or ZIP code limits IMHO, but I want the advantage of being an early adopter.

I think, I don't know for sure but the Owners of CT want your Geo tag to increase their profits from data mining of site users.

3rd, 4th and 5th parties DON'T need to know where I work or live.

Anyone or businesses that violates my privacy will be subject to the full weight of the Rule of Law.


----------



## Navigatorgt

HAPConst. said:


> I am from northern RI currently. I grew up just outside of New Haven CT.


I also grew up outside NH (next town over Hamden for me. You?


----------



## lanceb358

I'm from New South Wales!


----------



## sanmarcosfence

Hey guys. New to the forum. I'm in San Marcos, TX!


----------



## mrpipesplumbing

*Sudbury, ON*

Hey Everyone,
1st post.
Located in Sudbury ON
We are Mr. Pipes and we deal in plumbing, heating and cooling services.


----------



## CynLei

New to the group! I’m a painter/remodeler in the south KCMO area.


----------



## mrpipesplumbing

We are located in Sudbury, ON


----------



## dannexroofing

*Howdy*

We are located in Fredericksburg VA :thumbup:
Roof Installation in Fredericksburg


----------



## flatworx

*I am located in Dallas, Texas*

I am located in Dallas, Texas right by Mountain Creek Lake and Dallas Baptist University. I perform Cast-in-place concrete work, mainly public works and private commercial. No Residential.:thumbup1:


----------



## Robie

KyleCardona said:


> Fairbanks, Alaska


My place of birth...before it became a state.
Welcome.


----------



## KyleCardona

Btw, I want to travel there, can you give some facts about Alaska, as a native person from there?


----------



## Robie

KyleCardona said:


> Btw, I want to travel there, can you give some facts about Alaska, as a native person from there?


I took it you were from there.


----------



## peterbivens2434

Shelton Connecticut


----------



## Mike Knoche

Fairbanks, Alaska


----------



## NameGoesHere

West by-God Virginia, loud and proud!


----------



## Window Quotes UK

We are located in Portsmouth


----------



## Mellonhead

Louisiana, out near Baton Rouge. Just hired a company called Roof Rangers, was doing some research and it brought me here


----------



## RacinMason

New Braunfels Tx for 6 months.......moved from Indianapolis, was there a lifetime.


----------



## Jrry213

Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Ken Harvey

Ogallala, NB


----------

